# Galaxy's journal



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Right so, I guess its about time i got a journal up and going 

A little background....started training there about two years ago (last pic, sporting a lovely tan imo) at just 130 lbs ish, and am now 176lbs as of this morning (other pics are current condition).

I am aiming for a lean bulk as such so that my bf levels don't rise too high as tbh cutting $ucks 

Diet is outlined in this thread which seems to have caused a lot of confusion but hey

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/226156-dieting-macros.html

So far the diet is very easy to follow and am finding it very easy getting all my meals in 

Training is a simple 5 day split atm

Back

Chest

legs

shoulders, traps

Arms

Other two days are rest days usually, i also am doing calves every second atm and so far so good.

Cardio is being included also as my fitness is terrible and for general health purposes really. So i will be doing Hiit a few times a week after weights.

Cycle will be test tren and eq 500/250/550 per weeks so am just after pining that in my lats 

Oh and androlics as a kickstart and winny to finish 

So thats about it i think, main idea for this journal is to track progress and for advice so please ALL advice welcome i won't cry lol









@Ginger Ben , @C.Hill , @onthebuild , And the rest, ye know who ye are


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

done well mate! started pretty much where i did same time ago! certainly put some size on and got a good shape now. keep going! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

IN

Good progress so far mate, big difference between those pictures


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!

Good progress so far mate :beer:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In for this mate, best of luck!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> done well mate! started pretty much where i did same time ago! certainly put some size on and got a good shape now. keep going! :thumb:





Ginger Ben said:


> View attachment 121470
> 
> 
> IN
> ...





R0BLET said:


> In!
> 
> Good progress so far mate :beer:





onthebuild said:


> In for this mate, best of luck!


Cheers lad appreciate the support


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Not much else to add today, rest day from weights but am soaked wet working out in this $hite weather so a break this evening will be nice 

Grub today:

- 90g oats, 75g berries, 2.5 scoops whey, 40g pb

- 250g chicken, 40g cheese, onion, 3 slices of linseed bread toasted...beaut!!

- 250g mince made into burgers, sweet patato wedges veg

- 2.5 scoops whey, 40g pb

- 250g chicken, 60g rice, veg

- 2.5 scoop casein, 30g pb

Reduced carbs by 50g but increased fats as it is a rest day.

Back planned for tomorrow evening :thumbup1:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Back

WG Pull ups

Bw x 8, 8

Weighted WG Chins

+10kg x 5, 5, 5

Hammer grip chins

8, 8 last few forced

T-bar row

50kg x 10

75kg x 10

65kg x 12, 12, 12

St Arm psh dns

25kg x 15

35kg x 15

45kg x 15, 12

Calf raises

100kg x 20

150kg x 20, 20

Db shrugs

40kg's x 10

50kg's x 10, 8

drop set 35's x 10 + 25's x ?? + Band shrugs to failure ....painfull

Cardio

10mins skipping 

Ok, trained at a new gym this evening so weights will take a bit to get used to, 75 on t bar felt extremey heavy but 65 felt quite easy tbh! Plan is to add deads in next week, wanted to do them today but someone was using the platform and i cba waiting  , cardio on the other hand was/is very tough to say the least so hopefully this will improve as pong as i stay at it.

Slight pip in my lats today but nothing to worry about so am pleased with that so far


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All looks good mate. LOVE soya and linseed bread especially with PB on. You have nice thickness to chest!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> All looks good mate. LOVE soya and linseed bread especially with PB on. You have nice thickness to chest!!


Thanks mate, cud do with being bigger......along with everything else 

Tasty isn't it and everything is nice with PB, going through jars atm


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Thanks mate, cud do with being bigger......along with everything else
> 
> Tasty isn't it and everything is nice with PB, going through jars atm


I have 6 in the cuboard for the week I take off diet. I truly love peanut butter it's gorgeous! Peanut butter and jam on a bagel ooooohhhhhh god I'm so hungry dieting is fcuking stupid.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I have 6 in the cuboard for the week I take off diet. I truly love peanut butter it's gorgeous! Peanut butter and jam on a bagel ooooohhhhhh god I'm so hungry dieting is fcuking stupid.


ummmm sounds lovely!

Expecting plenty of food porn so


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Push Day

RC warm up

Flat bench

bar x ??

40 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 8 , 6

d set 90 x 8 + 80 x 9 + 60 x 10

DB incline

30's x 10

35's x 8

42.5's 8

35's x 8

Incline flys

20's x 10

30's x 8, 4

+15's x 12

Delcline bb

60kg x 10 + 80 kg x 8 + 60kg x 10

Cable flys

15kg a side 12

25 a side x 12

30 a side x 10

20 a side x 20

Cable crunches

60kg x 25

stack x 25, 225

Leg raises 3 x 10

% mins x trainer

Good session tbh as was training on my own so am fairly happy with that

Hope everyone had a good wkend


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Legs

Squat

Bar x ??

40kgx10

60kg x 10

90kg x 10

110 kg x 8

120kg x 6 + 90 kg x 10

Leg Press

6 platse x 12

8 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

12.5 plates x 10

8 plate x failure

Calf raises

160 kg x 25, 25, 25

Stiff leg deadlifts (5sec neg, 3 sec hold)

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

40kg x 10

Seated ham curls

30 kg x 15

57.5 kg x 15, 15, 15

72.5 kg x 8 + triple d set to failure

10mins foam rolling 

Fvck me may mobility is $hite lol, i usually use a safety bar for squatting but my new gym has none so twas awkard to say the least ha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Right yesterday

Shoulders

RC warm up etc

DB Press

15kg's x 12

25kg's x 12

40kg's x 8........last 3 not deep enough!!

35kg's x 10

D set 30's x 8 + 25 x failure

Strict seated bent over fly

5kg's x 20, 20

12.5kg's x 12, 12

5kg's 20, 20

Reverse pec deck

20kg x 20

30kg x 20, 15, 15

Behind back cable raises

10 x 12

12.5 x 12

17.5 x 10

Shrugs

up to 135 x 10, 10

Smiths sh press (sx bar)

50kg x ??

% mins on x trainer and done


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good strength mate!!! Any diet updates?

All going ok?


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nice one mate, 40's on shoulders is decent weight. Need to start doing those again myself, really like them


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Arms session this evening 

CGBP

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 8

100kg x 4

80kg x 10

Incline ez skull crushers

Ez + 30 x 12

+40 x 12, 12, 11

V bar push dn

60kg x 12

stack x 12, 11, 8

WG chins

8, 6 +2 forced

DB curls (reps per arm)

10kg's x 12

17.5 kg's x 8, 8

20kgs's x 8.....few forced

10kg's x failure

Straigth bar cable curls

25kg x 12

35 kg x 12

45kg x 12

65kg x 8!!

fooked at this point, the pump in my bis tris and forarms was painfull lol Literally cud not bend my arms......might have been due to the androlics pre wo


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good strength mate!!! Any diet updates?
> 
> All going ok?


Thanks mate 

Diet is pretty easy to follow as i enjoy each meal but i am never hungry so its a case of when its time to eat........eat lol

Todays food was

- 100g all bran, 100g berries, 40g pb, 1 scoop casein, 1.5 scoop whey + vits etc

- 250g steak, 3 slices bergun bread, 30g cheese, onion BBQ sauce 

- homemade mince burgers 250g, 200g sweet patato, veg

- 2.5 scoops whey, 40g pb, small banana

- 2.5 scoop whey, 50g dextrose

- 250g chicken, 60g rice, veg

Pretty much the same each day be different protein sources etc, swapped to all bran as wasn't sure if i was getting enough fibre?? as was feeling kinda bloated in the evening and number 2s are regular lol Find i need a v strong cup of cooffee to get things moving in the morning!!

Will be weighting in in the morning but feel i will have to increase macros even more as i am working 8 - 4ish farming ed then weights while also trying to improve my fitness is taken a lot of energy tbh!

Rest day from weights but alas have work


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Nice one mate, 40's on shoulders is decent weight. Need to start doing those again myself, really like them


Cheers mate 

Ya their a great exercise imo, always done them really, need areliable spotter when going heavy though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Your diet looks amazing mate. All bran mmmmmmmmm. Everything sounds tasty at the minute I would demolish dry crackers.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your diet looks amazing mate. All bran mmmmmmmmm. Everything sounds tasty at the minute I would demolish dry crackers.


Tis mate  . The way i see it is that if i have to eat all this it maight as well taste good too  . tbh its fairly 'clean' imo so all good!

Wait for your sugar induced coma come moday haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Quick update....will update in detail tomorrow 

Legs done today and got a squat pb 130kg x 5 a2g so delighted with that  . Really enjoying legs atm, hammering the $****e out of them lol hamstrings are tight already so a bit of foam rolling in the morning to help that before i train back.

Tren is also kicking in goodo, insomnia is a b1tch lol, sweating is ok atm so hope it doesn't get much worse!!

Weighted in this morning and am dowm 1 lb since start of cycle....WTF!!! Will reasess my macros tomorrow and adjuxt them slightly.

Tomorrow will also be a bit of a cheat day as its my mothers birthday, so big family dinner and all the trimmings  . theres also a packet of choc oreos in the kitchen which i will probaly devire amongst other things


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I'd ignore a 1lb drop mate, see what weight is like after a week.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Right so been slack updating as of late so....

Saturday - legs

Squat

bar x ??

40 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 8

120 x 5

130 x 5

100 x 10

Leg Press

6plates x 12

8 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

14 plates x 10 (failure)

8 plates x Failure

Quad were fooked by now!!

DB Stiff leg deadlift

17.5kg's x 15

25kg's x 15, 12

17.5kgs x 15

Seated ham curl

5 x 15...failure last 2 set

Qujad ext

5 x 15 same

Sunday - back

WG hammer pull ups

Bw 10, 10, 8

WG pull up

8, 8

T bar row

40kg x 12

69kg x 12

80kg x 12 11

40 kg x 15

Straigth arm psh downs

25kg x15

35kgx 15

45 kg x 15

55kg x 15

Seated row

3 x 12-15

UH lat pull down

50kg x 12, 12 (very slow controlled reps for a good stretch!)

Abs

Today - chest

Rc warm up

Bench

bar x 20

60kg x 10

80kg x10

100kg x 6

110kg x 3

90kg x 8

Incline db press

20kg's x 12

40kg's x 10, 9

32.5kgs x 12

Decline bench

60kg x 12

80kg x 8 d set 60 kg x failure

Cable fly

3 x 12-15


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Right so been slack updating as of late so....

Saturday - legs

Squat

bar x ??

40 x 10

60 x 10

80 x 10

100 x 8

120 x 5

130 x 5

100 x 10

Leg Press

6plates x 12

8 plates x 12

10 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

14 plates x 10 (failure)

8 plates x Failure

Quad were fooked by now!!

DB Stiff leg deadlift

17.5kg's x 15

25kg's x 15, 12

17.5kgs x 15

Seated ham curl

5 x 15...failure last 2 set

Qujad ext

5 x 15 same

Sunday - back

WG hammer pull ups

Bw 10, 10, 8

WG pull up

8, 8

T bar row

40kg x 12

69kg x 12

80kg x 12 11

40 kg x 15

Straigth arm psh downs

25kg x15

35kgx 15

45 kg x 15

55kg x 15

Seated row

3 x 12-15

UH lat pull down

50kg x 12, 12 (very slow controlled reps for a good stretch!)

Abs

Today - chest

Rc warm up

Bench

bar x 20

60kg x 10

80kg x10

100kg x 6

110kg x 3

90kg x 8

Incline db press

20kg's x 12

40kg's x 10, 9

32.5kgs x 12

Decline bench

60kg x 12

80kg x 8 d set 60 kg x failure

Cable fly

3 x 12-15


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Right so , thats training up to date. Rest day planned from training tomorrow

Diet lately has been tough to get it all in especially come the end of the day but am eating it none the less so i hope that gets easier tbh.

Tren has also kicked in good and proper.....am allways hot (weather is $hit so everyone one is like WTF lol), sleep is getting worse. waking up throught the night like 3 or 4 times for a p1ss in a cold sweat  Ah well.....take the bad with the good ha


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Right so , thats training up to date. Rest day planned from training tomorrow
> 
> Diet lately has been tough to get it all in especially come the end of the day but am eating it none the less so i hope that gets easier tbh.
> 
> Tren has also kicked in good and proper.....am allways hot (weather is $hit so everyone one is like WTF lol), sleep is getting worse. waking up throught the night like 3 or 4 times for a p1ss in a cold sweat  Ah well.....take the bad with the good ha


Trensomnia. Unlucky mate! Take ZMA before bed, it seems to help me


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Trensomnia. Unlucky mate! Take ZMA before bed, it seems to help me


Ha ya its pretty annoying!

cheers mate will give a look at those and order some


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Ha ya its pretty annoying!
> 
> cheers mate will give a look at those and order some


Got mine from bulk powders and they do the trick, but I'm sure any will do


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> Got mine from bulk powders and they do the trick, but I'm sure any will do


ah feck, just received a order of protein and vits from them today! typical ha

Will give a look about for somewhere wit free delivery to this $hit country lol

Might get some of those one a night nytols tomorrow to tide me over but don.t want to be relying on then tbh!


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Not seen this before... subbed.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> Not seen this before... subbed.


cheers mate 

How.re things going with yourself?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> cheers mate
> 
> How.re things going with yourself?


Ok, I am increasing in weight slowly so even though my waist size still concerns me, I have to put up with having a belly for a while, also lifts are going up slowly, so all in all slowly does it. :laugh:


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> ah feck, just received a order of protein and vits from them today! typical ha
> 
> Will give a look about for somewhere wit free delivery to this $hit country lol
> 
> Might get some of those one a night nytols tomorrow to tide me over but don.t want to be relying on then tbh!


What country are you in?


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> What country are you in?


ireland look at avi


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> ireland look at avi


I'm on tapatalk mate.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

ya Ireland mate , only across the water yet delivery is like 7 pounds unless I spend 60 or something so only worth it for big order really. Even Irish retailers don't do free shipping...joke!

Will give a look on ebay tomorrow


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> ya Ireland mate , only across the water yet delivery is like 7 pounds unless I spend 60 or something so only worth it for big order really. Even Irish retailers don't do free shipping...joke!
> 
> Will give a look on ebay tomorrow


Yeah go for eBay mate if it's cheaper, should still be decent stuff like


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Rest Day today 

Think its time to start taking some taurine, back pumos this morning when trying to work had me in bits :lol: On the plus side i am farly vascular all day now, half hr into work and my forarms and arms are pumped........lavvvvvv it  , now if only it was actually sunny pmsl!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Sounds like things are starting to work nicely now then!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like things are starting to work nicely now then!


Ya things seem to be kicking in now  ...............nearly night seating time again :lol:

Shoulders tomorrow so am looking forward to that, hopefully get a few good reps again on the 40's 

Diet tomorrow will be:

- 1.5 scoop whey, 1 scoop casein, 100g strawberries, 50g banana, 70g all bran, 30g oats 40g PB blended + ton of vits etc 

- 2 tin tuna, 3 slice burgen bread, 40g pb toasted

- 250g mince, 200g sweet pot, veg, 20g pb

- 2.5 scoops whey, 50g banana, 100g mixed berries, 35g all bran blended

Train

- 50g dextrose/malto mix, 2.5 scoop whey

- 60g rice, 240g chicken, veg

- 30g Pb

Macros are 265g c ,300g p, 65g f


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Ya things seem to be kicking in now  ...............nearly night seating time again :lol:
> 
> Shoulders tomorrow so am looking forward to that, hopefully get a few good reps again on the 40's
> 
> ...


How do you cook your sweet potato, can you microwave them?

Never had them before, also if you cook it the night before how do you store it, let it cool etc?

Also do you eat them cold or warm them back up.. end of 50 questions. :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> How do you cook your sweet potato, can you microwave them?
> 
> Never had them before, also if you cook it the night before how do you store it, let it cool etc?
> 
> Also do you eat them cold or warm them back up.. end of 50 questions. :thumb:


Ya mate you can microwave them. I prefer to cut them into wedges, spray with zero cal spray, cover in spices and wack in the oven..................spicy sweet patato wedges, lovely :thumb:

If you cook them the night before i'd let them cool and put in a tupperware container in the fridge and re heat when you want them


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Shoulders this evening............lavvvly session 

RC warm up

DB press

20kg's x 12

30kg's x 10

40kg's x 8, 6 +2

32.5's x 10 d set 25's x 10 + 15's x 4 lol

Seated strict db lat raises

15kg's x 12, 10, 10

10kgs x 15, 12

BO rear delt flys

5kg's x 20, 20

Reverse pec deck

30 x 20, 20

25 x 20

Db shrugs

30kg's x 12

37.5kg's x 12

42.5kg's x 12, 10

30kg's x 15

Smiths shrugs

3 x 12-15 reps

Mchine press

3 x 15 reps

10mins x trainer

Really am happy with the DB press, 1st set especially felt very strong, nice and controlled 

Trensomnia isn't too bad the past night but the night sweats are a b1tch especially waking up a few times a night for a p1ss!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good session mate, strength looking good on db press. Going to Chuck a few of those in at end of legs tomorrow as can't do full leg session still


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good session mate, strength looking good on db press. Going to Chuck a few of those in at end of legs tomorrow as can't do full leg session still


Cheers mate 

Hoping to really bring on my shoulders on this cycle as been naturally slim build 

And who doesn't want huge boulders 

Sounds good mate, back still causing greif!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Hoping to really bring on my shoulders on this cycle as been naturally slim build
> 
> ...


Back seems good but got a really tight muscle deep in right glute that I think will stop any kind of leg pressing or sldl etc for a while longer. Will do leg extn, ham curls and calves then some boulders and cardio


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice pressing mate :beer:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Back seems good but got a really tight muscle deep in right glute that I think will stop any kind of leg pressing or sldl etc for a while longer. Will do leg extn, ham curls and calves then some boulders and cardio


Sounds a pain in the @rse

Best of working around it till its fully right imo Plenty of drop sets on curls and extensions and you'll be fooked good and proper


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Nice pressing mate :beer:


Cheers


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Only just seen this mate!

Should of said you had a journal up, you started the cycle then I take it 

Nice pressing and good starting point, time to get massive !


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

In on dis


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Only just seen this mate!
> 
> Should of said you had a journal up, you started the cycle then I take it
> 
> Nice pressing and good starting point, time to get massive !


Thanks mate good to have ya in 

Ya mate finished college so taught feck it why not 

cheers, that's the plan, going to lean bulk indefinitely as long as I keep reasonably lean  So long as I keep getting the food in, this cycle should show good results!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> In on dis


Good to have ya in mate


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Ya mate you can microwave them. I prefer to cut them into wedges, spray with zero cal spray, cover in spices and wack in the oven..................spicy sweet patato wedges, lovely :thumb:
> 
> If you cook them the night before i'd let them cool and put in a tupperware container in the fridge and re heat when you want them


How do you eat them at work then if you don't eat them from the night before?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

goldenballs23 said:


> How do you eat them at work then if you don't eat them from the night before?


Perks of working on a farm...at home


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Right just had the dinner 

Did Arms, calves and some core this evening 

Standing Db curls (reps per arm)

10kg's x 12

17.5kg's x 10

20kg's x 8, 6

17.5kg's x 8

10kg's x 16

EZ bar curl

EZ + 25 x 10, 10, 10

EZ + 20 x 10

DB hammer curls (reps per arm)

12.5kg's x 12

17.5kg's x 12, 12, 10

10kg's x ?? (failure anyway)

CGBP

bar x ?

60kg x 12

80kg x 12

90kg x 8 , 9 (not sure how i got 9 lol) + 60 x 8 (d set)

v bar psh downs

60kgx 15

65kg x 15

70kg x 15

Straight bar push down ( no rest)

60kg x f

50kg x f

Hanging leg Raises

3 x 10

Seated calf Raises

3 x 20

Arm were pumped to fook......beaut 

Happy with how the cycle is going thus far, sides of tren are a b1tch but its tren so worth it  . Food was also a lot easier to get in today which is great so no excuses now not to get the cals in 

Rest from weights tomorrow and will probaly do back on saturday before legs on monday as i want to start doing deads again, been way too long


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Right so, awesome back workout done this evening, don't know why i ever stopped doing deads 

Back

Deadlifts

60kg x 12

100kgx 10

130kg x 6

160kg x 6

180kg x 3 (straps)

200kg x 1 (straps)

Wide grip hammer pull ups

12, 8, 5

T bar row

40kg x 15

60kg x 12

75 kg x 10 + 50 kg x12

Machine row (per arm)

37.5 kg x 12

42.5 kg x 10, 10

UH lat pull down (focused on a good stretch and squeese on this)

60kg x 12

40 kg x15

30kg x 16...forearms were pumped so badly i had to stop lol

10 mins flat out on treadmill

Was truly fvcked after this, deads really take it out of you!! Sweat was running off me lol Delighted with the 200kg deadlift with no belt  , have also a vid of this but won't be uploading it on the forum as my face can be seen and regards to AAS been illegal in ireland and would fvck me over at work lol I will however pm the link to a few members to check my form and prove its not BS 

Cycle thus far is going great (apart from night sweats, trensomnia, allway been hot...ha), food is going down a treat 

Today grub was

- 2 scoops whey, 200 ml raw milk, 24g PB, 100g blueberries, 60g oats, 20g all bran, blended and beautifull 

- 250g chicken, 3 slice burgen, 40g PB

- 250g roast lamb, 200g sweet pots, veg

- 2 scoops whey, 100g berries, 200 raw milk....blended

- 2.5 scoop whey, 50 malto/dextrose

- 250 g fillet steak, 200g sweet spuds, veg

- 40g peanuts

EDIt: vid is taken fooking ages to load, [email protected] [email protected] internet lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Chest

RC warm up

Flat bench

Bar x ??

60 x 12

80kg c 12

100kg x 6

90kg x 10 + 60 kg x f (pause press)

Incline db

25kg's x 12

40kg's x 10

45kg's x 8

40kg's x 9 + 25kg;s x 12

Cable flys

35kg (a side) x 16

40kg x 12, 10

35kgx 13 + few partials

Dips

15,16, 15

Hanging Leg raises

12, 12, 12

Nice and simple

Squats tomorrow


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Didn't get a chance to go to the gym yesteday as it closed early due to the bank holiday!!

Today - Legs

Squat

Bar x many

40 x 12

80 x12

120 x 8

140 x 4 PB 

70 x f

Leg press

8plates x 12

10P x 12

12P x12

14P x12.....ouch!!

Leg Press calf raises

6P x 40

8P x 35, 25

6P x 30

DB SLDL

20kg's x 15

22.5kg's x15

25kg's x 13

1.5kg's x 15 +10kg's x f

Leg curls

72.5 kg x 15

80kg x 12

65kg x 15 + partials drop to 35 kg rep tp failure then negs, forced reps, partials............oh the pain lol

Leg ext

40kg x 20

50kg x 20

20kg x f

Really am enjoyinh legs atm and hammering the sh1ite out of them  Legs are in bits already so tommorow should be interesting ha

With my diet i am thinking of increasing my carbs and decreasing fats appropriatly as energy levels are low after work before the gym so will increse them and see how it goes.

Trensomnia is very managable atm but the night sweats are still a b1tch!!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Shoulders

Rc Warm up

DB Press

12kg's x 12

25kg's x 12

30kg's x 8

40kg's x 8....felt good

42.5kg's x 6 

35kg's x 11

25kg's x 10 + 12kg's x 6

Seated lat raise

15kg's x 12, 12

12.5kg's x 12, 12

10kg's x 10

Seated Rear delt fly

5kg's x 15

15kg's x 8 + partials

5kg's x f

Rev peck dec

30kg x 15

40kg x 15

30kg x 15

Hanging leg raises

+5kg x 12, 12, 12

DB Shrugs

30kg's x 12

40kg's x 12, 12

Tripple d set to failure

Cable cruches

0kg (stack) x 20, 20, 20

10 mins treadmill


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Some nice sessions here mate, keep it going.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Echo Ben some really good sessions, like the layout and exercise choices!

Just keep getting stronger and stronger then all of a sudden you should explode!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Some nice sessions here mate, keep it going.





Bad Alan said:


> Echo Ben some really good sessions, like the layout and exercise choices!
> 
> Just keep getting stronger and stronger then all of a sudden you should explode!


Cheers lads 

Hope so mate, am happy with my strength tbh as long as it keeps going up slowly just need more size and then some


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

How's the diet going?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Cheers lads
> 
> Hope so mate, am happy with my strength tbh as long as it keeps going up slowly just need more size and then some


The size will come thick and fast mate just takes longer than strength to notice. Keep hitting PBS guaranteed to grow with enough kcals!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> How's the diet going?


Getting all the grub down anyway, I have decreased my fats and incresed carbs as i need the extra energy when working all day then the gym, no longer alazy @ss student where i did f'all during the day lol

Todays food was:

- 100g oats, 150g blueberries, ice, tbs PB, 2 scoop whey blended

- 3 slice burgen, 250g chicken, salad

- 250 homemade mince burgers, 200g sweet pots, veg

- pre workout .. 70g lion bar cereal, 2 scoop whey and frozen strawberries blended and poured over........heavenly 

- can of monster on way to gym 

- 2.5 scoops whey, 40g dextrose, banana

- 200g sweet pots, 250 g chicken, veg, granola bar

Later

- handfull of nuts

Ran out of PB, sad day lol.

oh and Lion bar cereal is the $hit!!!!!! ha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> The size will come thick and fast mate just takes longer than strength to notice. Keep hitting PBS guaranteed to grow with enough kcals!


Exactly, a quick count on mfp and my cals are up on 4000 a day which is crazy for my size lol, but will get them in as needed


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Weighted in this morning and weight seems to be all over the place!

Was 182 Monday now this morning 179.6! Looks like I best keep eating so 

Other news, starting work 20 mins ago and sweating already, ah fine weather and tren!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

7 Weetabix with 150g blueberries, 2.5 scoops choc orange Whey blended and poured over.

gorgeous


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Back

Deadlifts

60 x 10

100 x 10

140 x 10

160 x 5

170 x 5

180 x 5

WG hammer pull up

15, 9, 6

CG Tbar row (bar wedged in corner)

55kg x12

80kg x 12

100kg x 9

80kg x12

65kg x 16

straigth arm push dns

4 x 15......forgot to write it down

CG lat pull dns

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

50kg x 12

WG LPd

40kg x 15, 12

Finished off with some abs 

Good session once i got into it but was not feeling deads at all, was tried as fook doing them but picked up again after that!! Food is alot easier now to get through, am also finding myself getting very hot when eating.......tren???


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Chest

Flat bench

bar x ??

60 x 12

100 x 8

110 x 3, 3, 3 D set 90 x 6 + 70 x 15

Incline Db

25kg's x 12

45kg's x 6

40kg's x 10, 18

30kg's x 15

Decline Bench

75kg x 10, 10, 10, 10

Cable flys

30kg a side x 15, 13

20kg x 26 ( varying positions)

Bit of core

Good session all in all. Got a bad cramp in my right hamstring on the 3rd seet of 110 and is playing up a bit now!! Will stretch it out and hopefully it will be right for legs tomorrow. Felt stronge during this session, 75 on decline felt very handy so will up this next time.

Appetite is incresing by the day, probaly the eq 

Thats it folks


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Chest
> 
> Flat bench
> 
> ...


Nice session again mate, you're really getting them in now working hard!

Just make sure food intake is up tere now!

Eq is mint for appetite love it mate and a good solid addition to any cycle


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Nice session again mate, you're really getting them in now working hard!
> 
> Just make sure food intake is up tere now!
> 
> Eq is mint for appetite love it mate and a good solid addition to any cycle


Thanks mate, your looking beastly in your avi, one day i'll get there 

Ya food is a tricky one tbh as my days vary way to much!! For example today i had planned on doing nout apart from the gym session so prepped my meals as such but then this morning because of the fine weather we decided to cut silage which is hard work in this weather so burned lots of cals at that, sweated like fook anyway, ah tren 

Food today

-100g oats, 100g banana, 20g PB, 100g blueberries, 2.5 scoops whey blended

-250g chicken, wholemeal wrap, regge sauce, also threw in a granola bar

- 250g beef, 200g pots, veg

-100g oats, 50g banana, 2.5 scoops whey blended

-PWO, 75g lion bar cereal, 2.5 scoops whey, small banana

- 250g homemade mince burgers, 200g sweet potato wedges

And thats it for the day so far anyway, hadn't planned ofr anything else but will see....

Ya Eq is great, struggled with this amount of food just a few weeks back, now it nothing


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks great diet just keep an eye on it if you're not gaining then add bits to it!

Keep getting strong anyway and hitting those workouts like you are!

How do you do the wedges of sweet pot just in oven??


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

And cheers on avi, getting lean but small down to 86-87kg now waaaaaa


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> And cheers on avi, getting lean but small down to 86-87kg now waaaaaa


Small! still a stone heavier than me and your nearly shredded...cvnt!

Yes I.m jealous


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Looks great diet just keep an eye on it if you're not gaining then add bits to it!
> 
> Keep getting strong anyway and hitting those workouts like you are!
> 
> How do you do the wedges of sweet pot just in oven??


That's the plan 

ya I just cut them up, spray with that zero cal stuff, cover with different spices and oven for about 30-40mins @180-200.

The spray I find makes them less soggy then evoo I find but tbh I love em either way


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Some great session logs mate. Very impressive strength. How you finding the equitren?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Some great session logs mate. Very impressive strength. How you finding the equitren?


Cheers mate 

Love it, smooth as so no pip what so ever


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Love it, smooth as so no pip what so ever


Lucky b4stard lol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lucky b4stard lol.


Didn't feel too lucky when i woke up at 3am in a cold sweat and couldn't get back to sleep :lol:

Still worth it


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Legs

Squat

Bar x 20

40 x 20

80 x 12

120 x 8

140 x 4

100 x 14

Leg Press

8 plates x 12

12 plates x 12

14 plaes x 12

8 plates x 30 (rest pauses)

6plates x 20

SLDL on smiths superset db sldl

60kg x 12, 12 + 15kg dbs x 12, 10

Seated leg curls

80kg x 15, 15, 12

65kg x 20

30kg x reps to failure

Leg ext

59kg x 20 +dropset down through every plate to failure each time

Leg Press calf raises

6P x 40

8P x 35, 30


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Didn't feel too lucky when i woke up at 3am in a cold sweat and couldn't get back to sleep :lol:
> 
> Still worth it


Hmmmm tren sweats are horrific especially in this heat now, so I hear anyway.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hmmmm tren sweats are horrific especially in this heat now, so I hear anyway.


Fook me!!! Least you don't have to worry about it


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Plenty of work done on the wheels mate!!

Nice session


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Fook me!!! Least you don't have to worry about it


I know you lot of stinking junkie steroid abusers lol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Plenty of work done on the wheels mate!!
> 
> Nice session


Cheers, trust me, the pencils need it 



Suprakill4 said:


> I know you lot of stinking junkie steroid abusers lol.


Exactly


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Day off from weights today, food is also getting easier too 

- 7weetibix, 100g blueberries, 2.5 scoops whey

- 3 slice burgen, 250g chicken, granola bar

- 250g mince, 250g potato, peas, gravy 

- 6 weetibix, 2.4 scoops whey, mixed berries

- 300g chicken, 2 wholemeal wraps, mushrooms, onions

One meal to go 

Weather has cooled down thanks fook, actually slept last night for a change 

-


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Good eating mate, smashing the weights too. Pleased with how the cycle is going so far?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Good eating mate, smashing the weights too. Pleased with how the cycle is going so far?


Thanks mate,

Love it  . The sides are fairly manageable thus far and tbh i'll get over the night sweats and bouts of trensomnia especially now as the weather has cooled down 

Really hoping for this cycle to yield fairly decent results.So all i need to do is keep getting the food in and train hard and can't do much more than that!!

Areas i really want improvements on are arms and legs, legs especially so am tinkering with my training plan to see if i can hit them twice a week??


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Go stronglifts style and squat 5x5 3 times a week at the start of each session


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Go stronglifts style and squat 5x5 3 times a week at the start of each session


Do you mean say tomorrow i am doing sholders so i do 5x5 squats then crack on with shoulders??

Just being a bit thick here :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Do you mean say tomorrow i am doing sholders so i do 5x5 squats then crack on with shoulders??
> 
> Just being a bit thick here :lol:


Yep. It's hard but it works


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep. It's hard but it works


Cheers mate will give it a bash so starting tomorrow


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Yep. It's hard but it works


Cheers mate will give it a bash so starting tomorrow


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Cheers mate will give it a bash so starting tomorrow


Don't blame me when you can't walk lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't blame me when you can't walk lol


Fun times so!! Legs are still feeling the brunt of the last session........serve the cvnts right for not growing


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Fun times so!! Legs are still feeling the brunt of the last session........serve the cvnts right for not growing


That's the spirit!


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Getting all the grub down anyway, I have decreased my fats and incresed carbs as i need the extra energy when working all day then the gym, no longer alazy @ss student where i did f'all during the day lol
> 
> Todays food was:
> 
> ...


Lion bar cereal. Sounds genius.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Lion bar cereal. Sounds genius.


oh it is, beautiful


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Shoulders and Squats (5 x 5)

Squats

140 x 5,5,5,5 (training partner gave a slight touch on the ladt rep

@Ginger Ben , fook me my legs are in bits after that, literally aching had to sit down for 5 mins before i could start shoulder :lol:

DB press

10's x 12

20's x12

42.5's x 6, 6, 5 Massive PB 

+ 22.5's x 18

Seated lat raises

10kg's x 12, 12, 12

Standing db lat raises

12.5kg's x 8, 8

Chest supported Rear delt flys (no rest at all between sets)

17.5kg's x 60 (lots of partials) fooking killer!!

10kg's x 20

5kg's x 20

2.5kg's x failure..........felt a real boss using these  , where hard too lol

Reverse pec deck

25 x 20, 20

DB shrugs

37.5's x 12

42.5's x10

47.5's x 10

55's x 10

30's x 20

Smiths Shrugs

60kg x failure

Luvly session, legs destroyed, shoulders in bits.....job done


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicely done mate, that'll get them growing!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Few other bits....

Have dropped oats completely from my diet as they were starting to blaot me so weetibisx and all bran will be used instead 

Also dropped the ai about a week ago and no signs of gyno appearing so will leave that out as i don't see the point in taking it for the sake of taking it!!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Could be the lack of ai bloating you mate. They aren't just for gyno prevention. Estrogen has other sides too that as a bloke you don't want.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Could be the lack of ai bloating you mate. They aren't just for gyno prevention. Estrogen has other sides too that as a bloke you don't want.


Good point mate, but since i have dropped the oats the bloat is gone even though i am not using an ai!!

Might re introduce it at .5 eod/e3d if you think it is needed as apart from gyno or bloat i never really used an ai??


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Good point mate, but since i have dropped the oats the bloat is gone even though i am not using an ai!!
> 
> Might re introduce it at .5 eod/e3d if you think it is needed as apart from gyno or bloat i never really used an ai??


One of those things that some people think is essential, others don't. If you get on ok without one then crack on. Least you've got it in case you need it


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Great White said:


> We all know that steroid use can lead to side effect. Many people will not experiance any side effects, where as some people will incure 1 or more of the following side effects.
> 
> *Physical side effects:*
> 
> ...


ya say that's what I.ll do, can always throw it in if needs be


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> ya say that's what I.ll do, can always throw it in if needs be


If you lose a limb or get an enlarged clit It's time to stop! Pmsl


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2013)

Galaxy what oils are you using? Wildcat?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Galaxy what oils are you using? Wildcat?


He's on Oil of Olay mate, amazing gainzzzzzz skin is nice too :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> He's on Oil of Olay mate, amazing gainzzzzzz skin is nice too :lol:


Oh the softest :wub:

Smooth as too


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Galaxy what oils are you using? Wildcat?


ya mate using WC equitren atm, topped up with vishnu sus and WC eq 

Also have some BSI equitren, still deciding whether to stick it in my @rse or oil the hinges of the door with it


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Arms this evening and i must say i just love the pump you get when on gear 

DB curls (reps/weight per arm)

10's x 12

15's x 12

20's x8.8 +15's x 10 + 10's x failure

BB curls

Bar x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 8

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

EZ cable curls

50kgx 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 4

60kg x 8

40kg x failure

CGBP

Bar x 20

60kg x 12

90kg x 8

95kg x 7

80kg x 10 + 60kg x 12

V bar push down

60kg x 15

65kg x 15

75kg (stack) x 15, 13 + triple d set

Dips

BW x 18. 16. 13


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Tensomnia ieems to be hitting me hard latly, completely fooked up till midday!! Just ordered some ZMA so will see if that helps, don't want to use sleepers tbh!

Food for the day

- 7 weetibis, 100g blueberries, small banana, 2.5 scoop whey

- 250g chicken, wholemeal wrap, onions, mushrooms, reegae sause

- 250g roast lamb, 200g sweet pot wedges, veg

- 3 weetibix, 50g all bran, 150 rasberries, 2.5 scoops whey

- 250g lean mince, 200g potatos, veg

..........

- Prob a shake later


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> ya mate using WC equitren atm, topped up with vishnu sus and WC eq
> 
> Also have some BSI equitren, still deciding whether to stick it in my @rse or oil the hinges of the door with it


How you finding the equitren?

Thinking of getting some myself and running 2ml a week.

Just want to know if the tren in it is up to much?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> How you finding the equitren?
> 
> Thinking of getting some myself and running 2ml a week.
> 
> Just want to know if the tren in it is up to much?


Definitely recommend it mate.

Just running 1ml of it atm but am planning on adding bsi equitren to see is it up to much!

Appetite is through the roof. was struggling with food not long back so the eq is definitely there.

In my opinion the tren is also well dosed. as am only on 1ml and strength is on the up consistently and trust me the sides are ruthless lol not a great thing but least it shows their is tren in it!

Smooth and pip free also like all wc gear


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

Think ill treat myself to 30ml come payday 

Appreciate the feedback mate, I'm very sceptical after the ttme issue.

Tbf to Bsi though they saw me right 

Gonna be a mental bulk after summer.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Think ill treat myself to 30ml come payday
> 
> Appreciate the feedback mate, I'm very sceptical after the ttme issue.
> 
> ...


Do mate beautiful stuff, just after jabbing my lats 

Great blend for a bulk, love the eq.

You running high or low test along side?


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2013)

Was toying with 500mg or 750mg Cidos


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Was toying with 500mg or 750mg Cidos


oh very nice 

Should be a great cycle with that lot


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Yesterdays back session

Squats

up to 150kg x 5

140kg x 5, 5, 5

WG pull ups (dead hang)

10, 10

WG hammer pull ups

10, 8

CG t bar row

40kg x 15

75 kg x 12

100kg x 12, 9

80kg x 12

60kg x failure

UH lat pull downs (3 sec neg, squeeze and stretch)

50kg x 8

60kg x 8

70kg x 7

60kg x 12 + 30kg x failure

Will that was yesterdays efferts 

Chest session at some point today.......can't wait


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Todays Efforts - Chest

Incline DB press

15kg's x 12

25kg's x 12

40kg's x 8

50kg's x 8

55kg's x 5...just to parrallel!!

50kg's x 7

40kg'x x 8 + 25kg's x F

Flat bench

75kg x 12

80kg x 8, 8, 8

60kg x 12 TUT

Cable flys

30kg a side x 15

40kg... x 8

30kg.... x 12

30kg x 12 + 20kg x F

Dips

BW x 20, 20, 18


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Time for an update i guess 

Last training session was on monday for leg. Squat rack was broken so i just did random things really but went to fairly on most sets for a change. Piroritised my hams and by fook they still as as tight. Foam rolling and stretching twice a day to soften them out.

Other news and more important, i have decided to sign up with James Watt (Big Jim) so hopefully i will see some decent results over the next few months 

New diet and training will commence next monday so till then .........


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

First push session of the new program done yesterday. Completely different to what i am used to and Fook me rest pause is an absolute killer!!

Can't wait for pull this evening...BRING IT


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

What's the new routine mate?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> What's the new routine mate?


Basically Push/pull/leg split with extremely low volume, high intensity. A close take on DC style training and them stretches are brutal, felt like my pec was being ripped off my chest lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Todays Efforts - Chest
> 
> Incline DB press
> 
> ...


Nice db pressing


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Nice db pressing


thanks mate, strange thing is I wouldn't can't lift that weigth using the barbell. Always felt more comfortable with dbs!

Hows your training going now that you have joined the rest of us, and seen the light? 

Havn't had time to look about, did you start a new journal for your cycle


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Is there dude. Get involved


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Is there dude. Get involved


Will do....once I find it on tapitalk


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Basically Push/pull/leg split with extremely low volume, high intensity. A close take on DC style training and them stretches are brutal, felt like my pec was being ripped off my chest lol


Hahahaha. Horrendous arnt they. What weight did you do. Your fcuking strong on chest mate I've never got the 55''s up! Excellent. How you managing on diet? And what you doing cutting or gaining diet now?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Only just seen this mate!!

IN!!!!!

Made some really good progress from the pics i've seen on image shack mate!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahahaha. Horrendous arnt they. What weight did you do. Your fcuking strong on chest mate I've never got the 55''s up! Excellent. How you managing on diet? And what you doing cutting or gaining diet now?


Thanks mate, always opted for dbs over bar and can lift more on dbs too which is odd!!

I swear they'd bring a man to tears lol

For the stretch used 35kg dbs but went well over the min so will up the weight...oh the joy! atm I.m finding it difficult to gauge what weight to use for stretches and rep ranges. Like on bb rows this evening, rep range was 9-12 and got 18 ha.

still bulking as such as I said to Jim my main aim is lean mass atm, don.t feel I have enough muscle mass for a cut. Must be true as Jim didn't dispute it either lol.

Getting the food in easy enough really, definitely more than what I was eating myself but it is timed completely different!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

35kg wtf!!!!! I only done the 17.5 and was close to tears how the hell you can do them I don't know n


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Only just seen this mate!!
> 
> IN!!!!!
> 
> Made some really good progress from the pics i've seen on image shack mate!!


Cheer mate, good to have ya on board.

Once I get to your size, then that will be good progress ya beast 

How's your training going mate, still smashing the fasted cardio I see?


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Cheer mate, good to have ya on board.
> 
> Once I get to your size, then that will be good progress ya beast
> 
> How's your training going mate, still smashing the fasted cardio I see?


Going good mate and yes, still doing fasted cardio!

You working with BigJim?! Good choice, you only have to look at the progress Supra has made in 12 or so months!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> 35kg wtf!!!!! I only done the 17.5 and was close to tears how the hell you can do them I don't know n


ah fvck, starting now to think I did it wrong!! You do it the exact same as the pic that's in the link I posted on your journal?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> Going good mate and yes, still doing fasted cardio!
> 
> You working with BigJim?! Good choice, you only have to look at the progress Supra has made in 12 or so months!


Thanks mate.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> ah fvck, starting now to think I did it wrong!! You do it the exact same as the pic that's in the link I posted on your journal?


I'm gonna have to re check the pics as your making me think I'm being a pussy and have it wrong now lol.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> Thanks mate.


You're welcome mate!

As they say, "the proof is in the pudding"!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sharpy76 said:


> You're welcome mate!
> 
> As they say, "the proof is in the pudding"!


True mate. And I can hand on heart say that Jims the reason I have made the progress I have. Not a prayer I would've done the same going alone. Have got the pics up on pro-10 now mate on a blog I've done. It's in my sig.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Suprakill4 said:


> True mate. And I can hand on heart say that Jims the reason I have made the progress I have. Not a prayer I would've done the same going alone. Have got the pics up on pro-10 now mate on a blog I've done. It's in my sig.


Already read it earlier mate!

Was on my phone so didn't comment in the thread but you've done amazing!

Like i said, the next 12mths are gonna be interesting to say the least

@Galaxy no pressure but i expect the same from you in 12mths with Jim too


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Going good mate and yes, still doing fasted cardio!
> 
> You working with BigJim?! Good choice, you only have to look at the progress Supra has made in 12 or so months!


Am mate ya, can't deny his progress with supra and is a unit himself, all be a bit short 

Am in a position now where I have time and the spare cash so hoping to make the most of it.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm gonna have to re check the pics as your making me think I'm being a pussy and have it wrong now lol.


yes, yes you are 

...or else I.m being a t1t lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sharpy76 said:


> Already read it earlier mate!
> 
> Was on my phone so didn't comment in the thread but you've done amazing!
> 
> ...


haha lets hope so mate, if I make half the progress I.ll be happy


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Legs done and now fooked :lol:

Highlight from the session included 150kg squat x 6 followed by 60kg x 30 then 90secs quad stretch. Was in bits after this, just layed out on the floor under the smiths machine and didn't give a fvck  .

Cracking session, everything went to plan, underestimated the weight on leg ext but will sort for next time. Really starting to enjoy rest pause sets, 100% focus and concentration is needed but they do the job


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Legs done and now fooked :lol:

Highlight from the session included 150kg squat x 6 followed by 60kg x 30 then 90secs quad stretch. Was in bits after this, just layed out on the floor under the smiths machine and didn't give a fvck  .

Cracking session, everything went to plan, underestimated the weight on leg ext but will sort for next time. Really starting to enjoy rest pause sets, 100% focus and concentration is needed but they do the job


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad ya enjoying them. I use the word enjoying loosely.

90 second stretch ouch. Are we meant to keep increasing how long? I've just been staying at 60 seconds.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad ya enjoying them. I use the word enjoying loosely.
> 
> 90 second stretch ouch. Are we meant to keep increasing how long? I've just been staying at 60 seconds.


Don't feel too loose now lol

Ya for stretches its 60 secs then increase weight etc if relevant etc. if not I presumed you increase time and/or depth of stretch!

Today reason I went to 90 is that my training partner was timing me and decided to do a set of shrug while he waited so I went over on time to the point I couldn't walk straight for 5 mins ha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Don't feel too loose now lol
> 
> Ya for stretches its 60 secs then increase weight etc if relevant etc. if not I presumed you increase time and/or depth of stretch!
> 
> Today reason I went to 90 is that my training partner was timing me and decided to do a set of shrug while he waited so I went over on time to the point I couldn't walk straight for 5 mins ha


Sounds good mate. Need to up the weight on my stretches. How you doing the quads as I stand up and put a single leg on the leg extension pad and make it so calf rests along hamstring and lean back into it. Kills but on that website I've seen him doing it on a bench


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. Need to up the weight on my stretches. How you doing the quads as I stand up and put a single leg on the leg extension pad and make it so calf rests along hamstring and lean back into it. Kills but on that website I've seen him doing it on a bench


I did it like the following pic, was a bit awkard at the start in trying to get a good stretch!. Will give your way a go so the next day, did you do so each quad seperatly?

http://theswole.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/05/quad-stretch1.gif


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

PUSH session done this evening. Went really well, am starting to get used to rest pause sets now. Managed 21 rest pause reps with 80kg on incline bench, 8 extra reps from last week so delighted with that  . Honestly i was very vautious when i started push/pull/legs last week with such low volume. Bit of a head fvck tbh going from high volume to low but no douth my entire body is feeling it now and am glad for some rest over the weekend.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Gone p1ss at updating this lately!!

Legs smashed this evening. Great session and am fooked now, fell weak tired and generally achey 

Last exercise SQUATS, got a PB, 7 reps with 150kg, wanted 8 but vision started to go blurry on the 7th rep. Then repped out on 70kg and got 20.....just!

will spend the remainder of the evening passed out on the couch till i can manage to fall into bed :lol:

Much needed rest day tomorrow


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Push done. Good session, progressed on all exercises in weight or reps. Incline smiths managed 90kg X 10+2+1 rest pause. 10kg increase from last wk. Thought I would have got the 15 rep total after getting the 10...next time for sure.

Have pull tomorrow so will hit that midday then have to go to a wedding after it so will be hard to get all food in, but will somehow!

No drinking either as I have to go to belfast at 6am sat morning with my brother...4 hr drive each way


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Nice work G


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Legs done this evening in the cruel heat, sweat was pouring off me and that was before i started lol. Was spotting my brother on the bench and my sweat was dripping down in him as he struggled on the last rep or two haha

Re the workout, Up on weight or reps on all exercises so pleased with that. Got 150kg x 8 on squats. devresed the weight on the ham stretch and got a way better stretch so will stivk to the ligher weight and stretevh the cvnts till they cramp and by fook they do lol

Weather on the other hand is starting to p1ss me off!! Work is a struggle, appetite is also not the best in this weather, ohg and sleep svcks lol

Rant over


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Push done so on Tuesday, Pull session beasted this evening.

Few bits from the session

Ez Curls up to Bar + 27.5 x 12 rp 6 rp 4

Chins up to +5kg x 8 rp 6 rp 3 ......useless at these 

Reverse grip BOR upto 95kg x 11 , 100kg x 9


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Not sure if anyone still follows this, work has been crasy the past week so just about kept up reading other people journals and somewhat forgot about mine ha

Few pics taken this evening, so excuse the bloated look lol. Weighting in at 14st 6lbs just out of bed this morning......getting nice and fat i think!!



Sent these and a few more on to Jim so will see what he says and where we'll go from here


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Good work kiddo


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Good work kiddo


Thanks mate, how.re things with yourself?


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Thanks mate, how.re things with yourself?


Not bad, coming to the end of my tbol debut and it's gone pretty well. Just hitting some PRs at the moment which is nice. Trying to get back on low cals now and failing


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Was gonna sub but nothing here. Come on galaxy haha:lol:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Get on there. You got some good lifts lad


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Was gonna sub but nothing here. Come on galaxy haha:lol:


Haha ya got kinda lazy and forgot about it for a while then just wasn't @rsed lol

Been coached by James watt atm, all going well.

Update so...

cruising atm on 250 sus e14d, started this about 2 weeks ago and will be up till my next cycle which will be when I.m told lol

Diet and training has changed accordingly this week, sort of a prime for next blast and lose some fat 

Training is all giant and drop sets which I.ve just started yesterday.

Will take a while to get the weight right, got 14reps with 42.5kg dbs on incline press....was supposed to fail at 8 lol

Will update if anyone wants?

Ps. long posts on tapatalk is a bitch!

You got a log mate?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Aye you with the same mentor as supra?

I haven't got a log myself as I'm an old cnut. That said gona be doing jans 20 week bulk in nov.

You need to have a log though especially as your more serious than me. Good and the bad.

Keep it up


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Aye you with the same mentor as supra?
> 
> I haven't got a log myself as I'm an old cnut. That said gona be doing jans 20 week bulk in nov.
> 
> ...


Yep same fella.

Old........fvck that as an excuss, you should be passing on your knowledge 

Good aul winter bulk, could do some serious damage in 20 wks especially over xmas


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Theres more info out there now then theres ever been. Jack sh1t when I started training!!

Looking forward to this bulk 15st 1 at the mo at the end of my summer cut, a stone will come back easily when I add in normal carbs then I hope to add 2 stone on top! haha. Now i've lost my 25 year old belly I don't want to see it return so i'll be pretty lean bulking.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Theres more info out there now then theres ever been. Jack sh1t when I started training!!
> 
> Looking forward to this bulk 15st 1 at the mo at the end of my summer cut, a stone will come back easily when I add in normal carbs then I hope to add 2 stone on top! haha. Now i've lost my 25 year old belly I don't want to see it return so i'll be pretty lean bulking.


15st at the end of ur cut, must hold some decent size their mate........i've a long way to go to catch, just hit 15st 3 about a week ago......carbs dropped and down 8lbs ls in 4/5 days, shows how much water i was holding!!

Exactly mate, lean bulk all the way, no point getting fat for the sake of it and besides cutting is not fun lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> 15st at the end of ur cut, must hold some decent size their mate........i've a long way to go to catch, just hit 15st 3 about a week ago......carbs dropped and down 8lbs ls in 4/5 days, shows how much water i was holding!!
> 
> Exactly mate, lean bulk all the way, no point getting fat for the sake of it and besides cutting is not fun lol


I aint big mate, but I suppose we all say that! In fact feeling pretty small. Might chuck up some pics when I get to 16st or might even do an avi!

Yeah no more dirty bulking for me. Did it 4-5 years ago, and its taken that time to get rid of the fat, in a half ****d way of course


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hows it going with you mate? Heard you've been on the tren. Lovely!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Hows it going with you mate? Heard you've been on the tren. Lovely!


All going good, sh1t at updating but not much to say really!! Back to college next week, 4 hrs a week........tough life :beer:

Ya gave it a go during the summer, tren e @250mg, lovely stuff but with that and the heat wave the heat was unbearable at times,alwas a sweety mess but worth it lol

Hows things with yourself?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah, save Tren for the Winter haha. Have ya put on any good size or did you get any nasty sides from it other than new bed sheets!

Im quite happy. Did a few pre lim photos for Jans bulk comp and I still look like a fat cnut. Belly is ok but cos I havent attacked the love handles it makes me look fatter. Went down to 14 13, now in first week of lean bulk up to 15 2. Eating 3200 cals a day, increasing by 250 a week to 5k a day. Back & legs coming on nice. Still got a bit of a shoulder injury (from March) which is hampering Chest & Shoulders.

You gonna do Jans bulk from Nov ? Should be a laugh


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yeah, save Tren for the Winter haha. Have ya put on any good size or did you get any nasty sides from it other than new bed sheets!
> 
> Im quite happy. Did a few pre lim photos for Jans bulk comp and I still look like a fat cnut. Belly is ok but cos I havent attacked the love handles it makes me look fatter. Went down to 14 13, now in first week of lean bulk up to 15 2. Eating 3200 cals a day, increasing by 250 a week to 5k a day. Back & legs coming on nice. Still got a bit of a shoulder injury (from March) which is hampering Chest & Shoulders.
> 
> You gonna do Jans bulk from Nov ? Should be a laugh


Tren is in my next cycle too 

Love the stuff tbh, stayed leanish, faint abbs was about 206lbs @15-16bf% acc. Jim so am cutting/recomping to get that down for may next cycle. Sides weren't bad per se, had trensomnia for the first 3 weeks or so but that then eased off preety much, worst side from it was the sweating, weather didn't help so a nice cold winter should imporve that  . Your own worst critique lol

Nothing worse than injuries holding you back......absolute cvnts at times!

Thinking about it, its around the time i'd say when i'll be starting my next cycle so will see


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Any new pbs mate? Reading through your log your 150 squat is great and the 55kg db press outstanding.

Quads are growing well too.

I got to squatting 180 when my knee caved in. 4 year back. Now doing 100. Hope to be doing 150 ish by feb. Am nowhere near ya on the db press.

Got some trenovol still in the cupboard should start that later when I remember to start on the hawthorn berry. Haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Any new pbs mate? Reading through your log your 150 squat is great and the 55kg db press outstanding.
> 
> Quads are growing well too.
> 
> ...


Training atm is all giant sets so bar the first exercise weight are down abit to hit rep ranges.

Best lifts are 160 kg squat X 8 , incline smiths press 105kg x 16 rp.

Back to incline DB pressing tomorrow so aiming for a good 8 with 50kg DB's....will see 

Would love a solid 180 squat, 4plates a side look awesome haha

Ah am sure your squat will shoot up once your fully back at it, do you wraps your knees now?

And get on that hawthorn berry....I take that it everyday


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

If you are 160 for 8 now. You can do a couple 180. Squats are a steady build it seems. You should be looking at 200 for new year I reckon:thumb:

Yea I wear tommy kondos. There like rubber but stop any pain you are ever gonna get.

Yea gonna start hawthorn this week yeeeeeeee:thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> If you are 160 for 8 now. You can do a couple 180. Squats are a steady build it seems. You should be looking at 200 for new year I reckon:thumb:
> 
> Yea I wear tommy kondos. There like rubber but stop any pain you are ever gonna get.
> 
> Yea gonna start hawthorn this week yeeeeeeee:thumb:


If only......160 was at the end of my last cycle and had a spotter, on my own now and the gym has no power rack  . I'd be over the moon if i got a good on 180 by new year, legs would snap under 200 lol. Quads training atm is a giant set (no rest anywhere lol ) of leg ext then Triple dropset on leg press THEN squats with a dc stretch before squats so squats aren't getting prioritiesd on this recomp,just managed 8 @140kg on friday!!

Get some test mate  ...................................and tren :whistling:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

And some m1t


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> And some m1t


Shur why not 

You run it mate? Seems potent from what El toro and xpower say!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Shur why not
> 
> You run it mate? Seems potent from what El toro and xpower say!!


Just got some been on a week ill let u know!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> If only......160 was at the end of my last cycle and had a spotter, on my own now and the gym has no power rack  . I'd be over the moon if i got a good on 180 by new year, legs would snap under 200 lol. Quads training atm is a giant set (no rest anywhere lol ) of leg ext then Triple dropset on leg press THEN squats with a dc stretch before squats so squats aren't getting prioritiesd on this recomp,just managed 8 @140kg on friday!!
> 
> Get some test mate  ...................................and tren :whistling:


Haha. Love to mate can push things a bit. The job pushes me back hence I just dabble.

Yea you gotta do squats first to get those pbs. If Jim says leg press first then go with him. That's still good weight 140 for a second exercise. I'm fcuked after. Haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Just got some been on a week ill let u know!


Do mate cheers

Are you using the BSI ones with the extra ingredient? .........mtren *cough* :whistling:



sxbarnes said:


> Haha. Love to mate can push things a bit. The job pushes me back hence I just dabble.
> 
> Yea you gotta do squats first to get those pbs. If Jim says leg press first then go with him. That's still good weight 140 for a second exercise. I'm fcuked after. Haha


Do what you can mate, job pays the bills 

Will get back on them when on cycle again........can't wait


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Do mate cheers
> 
> Are you using the BSI ones with the extra ingredient? .........mtren *cough* :whistling:
> 
> ...


Good lad. Yea wouldn't life be great if we were free. Haha


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Do mate cheers
> 
> Are you using the BSI ones with the extra ingredient? .........mtren *cough* :whistling:
> 
> ...


I run bsi m1t then on workout days i use bsi m1t+ pre workout mtren isn't the secret ingredient it's something extra lol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

*Chest ,tris*

Giant Set

Cable x over 25's x 30

Incline DB press (triple d set) 50's x 8 drop 40's x 7 drop 25' x 8

DC fly stretch

Flat bench 70kg x 10

Giant set tris

Oh tri ext 10kg x 30 per arm

Cable psh dn ( T D set) stack +15kg x 8 drop stack x 8 drop 50 x 9

Tri DC stretch

CGBP 70kg x 10

ABs and 20 mins SSCv on treadmill

Good session all in all, happy with the 50's on the incline, last rep was touch and go but got it out (had no spotter).


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> *Chest ,tris*
> 
> Giant Set
> 
> ...


Very strong mate! Nice session :beer:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Very strong mate! Nice session :beer:


Cheers mate.........can't wait for next cycle, yes i'm a greedy cvnt


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Cheers mate.........can't wait for next cycle, yes i'm a greedy cvnt


Fcuk me such a junkie!! Lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> *Chest ,tris*
> 
> Giant Set
> 
> ...


Yay an unprovoked update. Good lifting bro:thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yay an unprovoked update. Good lifting bro:thumb:


HAHA getting there 

Back, traps and bi's today.

One giant set per body part

DB pullovers 32.5kgx 25

Meadow rows 60kg x 6, 6, 6 back to back

Chins BW +20 x 6

Traps

STanding db shrugs 32.5's x 30

Seated Db shrugs 27.5's x 8 drop 22.5's x 8 drop 16's x 8

Base pulley shrugs stack x 30

Bi's

EZ preacher EZ +20 x 25

Standing DB curl (reps per arm) 20's x 8 drop 15's x 8 drop 12's x 8

BB curls 35kg x 10

Cardio 10mins treadmill and 10mins cross trainer

Good session, trained at my college gym as now have 4 hrs a week for a few weeks. And it SVCKED, full of n0bs (freshers starting college) lol but other than that alls good.

Used my 6 meal pack bag today.......lovely piece of kit i must say


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> HAHA getting there
> 
> Good session, trained at my college gym as now have 4 hrs a week for a few weeks. And it SVCKED, full of n0bs (freshers starting college) lol but other than that alls good.
> 
> Used my 6 meal pack bag today.......lovely piece of kit i must say


Yeah just get in the zone man and don't talk to these n0bs! haha

Was thinking about one of these 6 pack bags a while back but they were a bit pricey. £30?? Can't see em being advertised now. Bought one of these BBW stacks for protein & pills though. Very handy...

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-stacker-bottle


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yeah just get in the zone man and don't talk to these n0bs! haha
> 
> Was thinking about one of these 6 pack bags a while back but they were a bit pricey. £30?? Can't see em being advertised now. Bought one of these BBW stacks for protein & pills though. Very handy...
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/bodybuilding-warehouse-stacker-bottle


Ignoring them is no problem but trying to get the equipment is a nightmare.........ah only 2 weeks of it 

£30 haha try £70........impulse - ish buy but don't regret it. Ya i got 2 of those from myprotein, dead handy, even to have a few scoop handy for emergencies!

Shoulder, calves, abs and cardio all done today. Because its all giant sets it barely takes over an hour including the cardio, might have a word with jim about increasing volume a tad on certin things like calves etc.

Good session thought, strength still going up slow but surely so happy with that 

EZ up right row - EZ +32.5 x 25

Smith sh press - 82.5 x 8 drop 70 x 8 drop 50 x..think around 12

Behind back cable raises 40lbs x 7

Main jist of it there abouts


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Ignoring them is no problem but trying to get the equipment is a nightmare.........ah only 2 weeks of it
> 
> £30 haha try £70........impulse - ish buy but don't regret it. Ya i got 2 of those from myprotein, dead handy, even to have a few scoop handy for emergencies! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Think I'll wait till those 6 pack bags end up in a sale then.

Yea know wot you mean about those n0bs. Its just having two or three alternative exercises that do the same thing. T bar rowing on a smith or goblet squats with a heavy dumbbell etc

Strong shoulder lifts mate very impressed. I fcuked up my shoulder on 60kg smith. So you're way ahead of me there


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Quads and Hams done yesterday, weights were a bit hit and miss with rep ranges as i'm in a different gym for 2/3 weeks. So heres how it went

Still all giant sets per muscle group.

*Hams*

Lying leg curl

70kg x 30

T Drop Lying leg curl

160 x 8 +130 x 8 + 80 x 11

DC stretch

DB SLDL

32.5kg's x 10 (very very slow)

*Quads*

Leg extension

30 x 45

Triple drop leg press

330kg x 8 drop 270 x 8 drop 200 x 12

Squats

140kg x 8

Then finished off with 20mins on the treadmill which svcked 

Weekend of training so a nice rest,, only down side is less food


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Think I'll wait till those 6 pack bags end up in a sale then.
> 
> Yea know wot you mean about those n0bs. Its just having two or three alternative exercises that do the same thing. T bar rowing on a smith or goblet squats with a heavy dumbbell etc
> 
> Strong shoulder lifts mate very impressed. I fcuked up my shoulder on 60kg smith. So you're way ahead of me there


I know what you mean mate, tis just annoying when trying to follow a set program!

Cheers mate, swapping over to DB's next week as gym atm has no smiths.....love DB shoulder press


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

How's it going matey. Had a good week this week. All parts trained. Even got an unpenciled in rest day today. Very light on chest but the weights should progress I hope. Squats were 120kg for 5 so I'm getting back there


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> How's it going matey. Had a good week this week. All parts trained. Even got an unpenciled in rest day today. Very light on chest but the weights should progress I hope. Squats were 120kg for 5 so I'm getting back there


Glad to hear it mate, squats are coming on nicely you'll soon be smashing 3pl a side 

Things are going good mate, busy as fvck now in my last year of college but still managing to stay on top of training and diets so alls good


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea you're doing well mate. Its prob just muscle memory for me. We always had the idea of if you can do six you can do another 20kg higher for one. Then it just builds up mate.

Last week of hawthorn build up too.so should be smashing things soon.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea you're doing well mate. Its prob just muscle memory for me. We always had the idea of if you can do six you can do another 20kg higher for one. Then it just builds up mate.
> 
> Last week of hawthorn build up too.so should be smashing things soon.


Exactly, a good spotter too makes the world of difference imo

So whats the plan?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Legs wise same as. Keep going. I know I can rack em up

Hawthorn wise. I'll talk in riddles. Gonna be good for next few weeks. Lots of sweat .good heavy lifts . Might have it down to a t. Ren I might think about something else:thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Legs wise same as. Keep going. I know I can rack em up
> 
> Hawthorn wise. I'll talk in riddles. Gonna be good for next few weeks. Lots of sweat .good heavy lifts . Might have it down to a t. Ren I might think about something else:thumb:


Haha had to read that a few times before it clicked lol Be good to see how you get on over the next few weeks so, good time of year for it


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I don't want to be obvious. You got that. Do jans bulk mate and we can all have a laugh together.

7lb up now in two weeks. Just 15 5 at the Mo. Non training days weight shoots up. Aiming for 4300 cal this week. Loads of ravenous. Food is the new beer at the Mo. Loving it


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I don't want to be obvious. You got that. Do jans bulk mate and we can all have a laugh together.
> 
> 7lb up now in two weeks. Just 15 5 at the Mo. Non training days weight shoots up. Aiming for 4300 cal this week. Loads of ravenous. Food is the new beer at the Mo. Loving it


 h34r:

Making me feel small at 13 8ish lol. You running the sam cals on training days?

Ya thinking of joining in on that, will see if my next cyclelines up


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah was doing the 4k cals on training days. If I wasn't down the gym I'd be losing 300 cal doing HIIT treadmill in the morning.

That all said , had some sh!t chicken on Friday, been in bed with the sh!ts all weekend. Couldn't eat a thing!

Back eating solids now though so will crack on. Light gym sess tomorrow morning back & bis. See how I go


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

BTW, weight has not all dependent on how big you are. I'm heavier than Sharpy, but hes a lot bigger than me!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yeah was doing the 4k cals on training days. If I wasn't down the gym I'd be losing 300 cal doing HIIT treadmill in the morning.
> 
> That all said , had some sh!t chicken on Friday, been in bed with the sh!ts all weekend. Couldn't eat a thing!
> 
> Back eating solids now though so will crack on. Light gym sess tomorrow morning back & bis. See how I go


Ah not good, glad to see your pratically over it now. Light session ah now lol Kidding take it easy till ur 100% 



sxbarnes said:


> BTW, weight has not all dependent on how big you are. I'm heavier than Sharpy, but hes a lot bigger than me!


Haha true @Sharpy is just a big cvnt where ever he's gone


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Cheers matey


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

How's the lifting going mate? Average week last week for me. Squats 120 for 6. Getting stronger this week. A pb on pullovers for back today 35kg. Legs again tomorrow.

Worked out that ravenous was causing my sh1ts. Was overdoing it.Still only eating 3000 cal at the Mo. Hopefully hit 4000 next week daily.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> How's the lifting going mate? Average week last week for me. Squats 120 for 6. Getting stronger this week. A pb on pullovers for back today 35kg. Legs again tomorrow.
> 
> Worked out that ravenous was causing my sh1ts. Was overdoing it.Still only eating 3000 cal at the Mo. Hopefully hit 4000 next week daily.


All's going good now mate, itching to get back on  . How're things with yourself? Glad to see your squats are on the up :thumbup1:

Congrats on the pb  . Had legs today myself and am ruined lol

Great sup imo, how much you take? I usually only use it for my two biggest meals when i do use it that is.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I was using ravenous too much. 2 with every main meal. No more than 6 a day though.

Diluted my food too much I reckon. Hence toilet.

Will keep to 1 a meal for a while


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I was using ravenous too much. 2 with every main meal. No more than 6 a day though.
> 
> Diluted my food too much I reckon. Hence toilet.
> 
> Will keep to 1 a meal for a while


I always kept it to two meals as would be too expensive otherwise ha but still did the job.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Got some off monster for 19 last week.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Still there too


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

120 squats for 7 Thursday. Bloody blowing up a bit , an old varicose vein has reappeared on my right calf. Super pain full. Hoping ibrofuffen will sort as don't want to come off. How's tricks?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> 120 squats for 7 Thursday. Bloody blowing up a bit , an old varicose vein has reappeared on my right calf. Super pain full. Hoping ibrofuffen will sort as don't want to come off. How's tricks?


Fair play mate, get them squats up. Varicouse vein......sounds nasty, hows your BP?

All's good with myself, itching to get back on lol not long now though 

Chest today and I feel like I've been pressing the 50's for ages, can't seem to lock out the last rep without a spot


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good lad. Might double the hawthorn. My chest is right sh1te at the Mo.

Yea the problems of getting veiny. Grrr haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Fair play mate, get them squats up. Varicouse vein......sounds nasty, hows your BP?
> 
> All's good with myself, itching to get back on lol not long now though
> 
> Chest today and I feel like I've been pressing the 50's for ages, can't seem to lock out the last rep without a spot


 All you need is a good regular training partner and are you back to ya old gym?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Good lad. Might double the hawthorn. My chest is right sh1te at the Mo.
> 
> Yea the problems of getting veiny. Grrr haha


haha

If its bad maybe try some baby aspirin!



sxbarnes said:


> All you need is a good regular training partner and are you back to ya old gym?


Ya i wish.......yep back now last week. Had a training partner when i was college the past few weeks but on my tod again. Usually always someone their for a spot if needed but unfortunently some people can't spot for sh1t lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> haha
> 
> If its bad maybe try some baby aspirin!
> 
> Ya i wish.......yep back now last week. Had a training partner when i was college the past few weeks but on my tod again. Usually always someone their for a spot if needed but unfortunently some people can't spot for sh1t lol


Cheers matey. You've given me a couple more options. Have some reps.

My gym is that good the geezer on reception helps spot you, if he ain't training himself.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers matey. You've given me a couple more options. Have some reps.
> 
> My gym is that good the geezer on reception helps spot you, if he ain't training himself.


Cheers mate 

Ya the lads who own the gym i go to are always good for a spot when they're about.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Aspirin doing the world of good. 22p for 16:thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Aspirin doing the world of good. 22p for 16:thumb:


haha glad to hear


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Hows it going with you lad? Lifts are slightly up Chest. Hope big vol for back & legs this week. Am feeling good though mate!!!! :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Hows it going with you lad? Lifts are slightly up Chest. Hope big vol for back & legs this week. Am feeling good though mate!!!! :lol:


 :thumb:

Alls good with myself, strenght has stalled now on the compounds, to be expected though been natty-ish lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Just popping in

how's it all going mate?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Just popping in
> 
> how's it all going mate?


Bit bum hurt from the jabs but other than that all good lol

Strength is down a bit since I did DC last but not much so should pick up soon. Diet so far is fairly simple to get all meals in and sitting at just over 13.5st first thing.

Pull seesion some time today.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

How's it going matey? Managed to do shoulder lifts today without pain, but not chest. May just do stretching exercises for that. More on jans bulk thread.

Legs tomorrow. Aim 30x80kg 25x90kg ,15x100kg squats. Haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> How's it going matey? Managed to do shoulder lifts today without pain, but not chest. May just do stretching exercises for that. More on jans bulk thread.
> 
> Legs tomorrow. Aim 30x80kg 25x90kg ,15x100kg squats. Haha


Though you can up on things mate , when ya never replied to my message 

Sounds good mate, make sure to do plently on RC stretches before during and after, working great for me.

Must give a good luck through that thread so, only skimmed it tbh!

EH!! Fvck that, hate high reps squats with a passion lol My rep range for squats atm is 11-15 reps on my working set and allways stay near 11 then increase weight lol

All goodish with myself mate, starting my 3rd week on this blast, few sides kicking in but not too bad really!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I did reply but I think it went back to my in box .haha. dunno if you can view it.

Will investigate rc stretches. Not heard of them.

Liking the heavy volume of these squats. Did 23x80 last week and 20x90. Had doms for three days after which is rare. Will go back to heavy stuff in a few weeks I suspect.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ah rc stretches. Done them. Not much effect. No harm though its just remembering

I meant exercises that stretch the chest like db flyes.as opposed to pushing movement s as they cause the pain


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Ah rc stretches. Done them. Not much effect. No harm though its just remembering
> 
> I meant exercises that stretch the chest like db flyes.as opposed to pushing movement s as they cause the pain


Oh i see, look up dc stretches, great addition imo, the chest fly stretch is fvcking brutal mate, gives a serious pump too


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I did reply but I think it went back to my in box .haha. dunno if you can view it.
> 
> Will investigate rc stretches. Not heard of them.
> 
> Liking the heavy volume of these squats. Did 23x80 last week and 20x90. Had doms for three days after which is rare. Will go back to heavy stuff in a few weeks I suspect.


I give a look there!

Jeely legs for sure after that lot


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I did reply but I think it went back to my in box .haha. dunno if you can view it.
> 
> Will investigate rc stretches. Not heard of them.
> 
> Liking the heavy volume of these squats. Did 23x80 last week and 20x90. Had doms for three days after which is rare. Will go back to heavy stuff in a few weeks I suspect.


I give a look there!

Jeely legs for sure after that lot 

EDIT: can see it but can't reply!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Didn't understand it meself. Haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Oh i see, look up dc stretches, great addition imo, the chest fly stretch is fvcking brutal mate, gives a serious pump too


 yea that's what I thought you meant at first.

Any good vids on YouTube for them?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> yea that's what I thought you meant at first.
> 
> Any good vids on YouTube for them?


This is a good site I used at first to get them right.

http://theswole.com/training/dc-stretches/

When you think you are going to rip your pec off, them you know your doing it right lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Haha. Sounds great. Was looking for ages a couple of weeks back. Only found something on t nation and a kindle book on Amazon


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

all going ok?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> all going ok?


Alls good, never fvcking touching WC gear again though....pip is fvcking horrendous. If I wasn't skint it would be in the bin lol

Heartburn in the middle of the night is a cvnt too, got to love tren lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Galaxy said:


> Alls good, never fvcking touching WC gear again though....pip is fvcking horrendous. If I wasn't skint it would be in the bin lol
> 
> Heartburn in the middle of the night is a cvnt too, got to love tren lol


What gear is it?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> What gear is it?


Short esters, Tren ace by far the worst imo. Smells like sh1t too


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Alls good, never fvcking touching WC gear again though....pip is fvcking horrendous. If I wasn't skint it would be in the bin lol
> 
> Heartburn in the middle of the night is a cvnt too, got to love tren lol


Ah I see your going against my advice and using drugs...

tut tut...

natty is the way mate...

training and diet nailed daily?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Ah I see your going against my advice and using drugs...
> 
> tut tut...
> 
> ...


Not all genetically gifted like you ....oh wait lol

Ya both spot on,

stomach still not 100% from last Thursday, not sure why tbh but not affecting training or diet....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Not all genetically gifted like you ....oh wait lol
> 
> Ya both spot on,
> 
> stomach still not 100% from last Thursday, not sure why tbh but not affecting training or diet....


good good

all sups going in like digestive enzymes and acidophillius?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> good good
> 
> all sups going in like digestive enzymes and acidophillius?


yeah each and everyone!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

@Galaxy think I do more updates than you now....

Any good photos mate?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> @Galaxy think I do more updates than you now....
> 
> Any good photos mate?


And you would be right 

Have one or two on my phone, but my ugly mog is attached!! Will be sticking some up in 3ish weeks when this blast is done.

Nothing impressive....tad over 14st with blurry abs


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Don't have to be impressive mate. Its just a log at the end of the day. Mine aren't. I'm just chunky fat fcuk.

You can edit your face out with Photoshop. Just crop photo. I'm sure you can even do it with Microsoft bloody paint. Sure you've made gains since last pixs


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Don't have to be impressive mate. Its just a log at the end of the day. Mine aren't. I'm just chunky fat fcuk.
> 
> You can edit your face out with Photoshop. Just crop photo. I'm sure you can even do it with Microsoft bloody paint. Sure you've made gains since last pixs


Right so will get one up in the next few days....prob wednesday!! Ah tbh I am happy enough so far 

So long as my strength goes more up now, all will be good


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Right so will get one up in the next few days....prob wednesday!! Ah tbh I am happy enough so far
> 
> So long as my strength goes more up now, all will be good


 top man. Thank fcuk I only have to do every ten weeks on jans bulk. Haha

Other people can probably notice good gains. Do you send pics to Jim?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> top man. Thank fcuk I only have to do every ten weeks on jans bulk. Haha
> 
> Other people can probably notice good gains. Do you send pics to Jim?


I do ya mate. I'm just an impatient fvcker lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

So was I mate. Didn't have a Scooby though. Haha. Constant progressive gains is the key


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> So was I mate. Didn't have a Scooby though. Haha. Constant progressive gains is the key


Exactly, still want a 160kg squat x 12 and 160kg+ dead x 15 by the end of this blast


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Exactly, still want a 160kg squat x 12 and 160kg+ dead x 15 by the end of this blast


Wow that's strong man. What you up to now? I only ever did 180 x 4 prob only 160 x 6.

Idea was/is if you can do 6 you can do the next level for few.

Gotta start on dead lifts myself - watch the log. Haha


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Wow that's strong man. What you up to now? I only ever did 180 x 4 prob only 160 x 6.
> 
> Idea was/is if you can do 6 you can do the next level for few.
> 
> Gotta start on dead lifts myself - watch the log. Haha


150kg x10 squat last sat, would've had another 2 I'd say with a spotter so will get one from now on.......no power rack 

Last dead session did 155kg x 10 after 140kg x 15, improve on this hopefully tomorrow.

Love deads mate, great exercise.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good sh1t mate. You'll easily do 160x6 . Probably a few at 180. Yea get a spotter. You need a gym with a decent squat rack really though.

Deads are good. Am no expert at them though. What does Jim say?

Its a shame you're not over here. I aim to see a few comps with UK muscle members in the next year


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Good sh1t mate. You'll easily do 160x6 . Probably a few at 180. Yea get a spotter. You need a gym with a decent squat rack really though.
> 
> Deads are good. Am no expert at them though. What does Jim say?
> 
> Its a shame you're not over here. I aim to see a few comps with UK muscle members in the next year


Cheers mate. Ya they were supposed to get one a while back but.........still waiting ha

Say about what now? Only back doing deads for 3 weeks now so going well I think!

Haha, would be great to have a decent training partner!! Bar about 5 or 6 of us at the gym I go to take it any way serious, no one else even trains legs lol Even though i prefer it like that, never have to wait doing legs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Howe things then mate?!?!?! Still got terrible pip with wc? It's same with me. Cripples me.

Get pics up!!! Over 14 stone with blurry and sounds same position as me.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Howe things then mate?!?!?! Still got terrible pip with wc? It's same with me. Cripples me.
> 
> Get pics up!!! Over 14 stone with blurry and sounds same position as me.


All things are going well tbh apart from a the odd side effect getting annoying like heartburn etc. Half way through this blast now and while its great......i hate all the jabs.

Ah ya the pip is still terrible, started two new vials there yesterday and doesn't seem as bad but still terrible!!

Oh and found out yesterday......never pin 5ml in to your quad containing tren just before you plan on going out to work, must have nipped something cos by fvck got the worst tren cough (what ever its called) in my life, troat closed, tight chest and started sweating profoundly, had to go outside to get some air then felf weak as fvck so collapsed on my bed for 10mins. It passed off then but needed another shower, new shirt lol...just about made it to work on time...........nice start to the day  .

Ya will take some tomorrow morning, nah mate from the last pic you sent me I still look tiny in comparason!?!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> All things are going well tbh apart from a the odd side effect getting annoying like heartburn etc. Half way through this blast now and while its great......i hate all the jabs.
> 
> Ah ya the pip is still terrible, started two new vials there yesterday and doesn't seem as bad but still terrible!!
> 
> ...


I've had that before mate. I was coughing that much that I was being sick and the neighbours in the appartment upstairs come down tk see if I was ok lol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I've had that before mate. I was coughing that much that I was being sick and the neighbours in the appartment upstairs come down tk see if I was ok lol.


Ya was fairly sh1t :lol:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Just back from a pull session, cereal eat and feel knda bloated from it and absolutly dead........evening on the sofa I'd say...

Pull

DeadLifts

Up to 150kg x 14 then 160 x 8

Wide grip pull ups

16,7,4 rest pause

DC stretch

Wide grip lat pull dowm

13plates x 20

and finished with biceps.

Deads were tough but felt strong so am happy with them.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello mate. Long time since I popped in. Hope things are going well for you?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Hello mate. Long time since I popped in. Hope things are going well for you?


All is good with myself mate, everything is running smoothly so fingers crossed it will carry on 

How're things with yourself these days? Hope your injuries aren't giving you greif nowadays?

Afaik i read in your journal your still getting tests and bloods done? Nothing serious?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> All is good with myself mate, everything is running smoothly so fingers crossed it will carry on
> 
> How're things with yourself these days? Hope your injuries aren't giving you greif nowadays?
> 
> Afaik i read in your journal your still getting tests and bloods done? Nothing serious?


I'm always getting tests done these days lol. They're not happy with some of my readings but they haven't changed for years tbh so we'll see how things work out. Been off gear for a little over 6 months now and still doing ok training wise. Dropped a bit of weight too, but hoping to start a new strength programme in a few weeks. I'm doing ok for my age lol, but I don't like to take age into consideration


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I'm always getting tests done these days lol. They're not happy with some of my readings but they haven't changed for years tbh so we'll see how things work out. Been off gear for a little over 6 months now and still doing ok training wise. Dropped a bit of weight too, but hoping to start a new strength programme in a few weeks. I'm doing ok for my age lol, but I don't like to take age into consideration


Ah the auld age excuse.....expected better from you ming 

If they havn't changed for years what are expecting to change now? 6 months off gear, still pushing impressive numbers mate. How're you finding the increased volume, big contrast to the powerlifting workouts you usually do?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Ah the auld age excuse.....expected better from you ming
> 
> If they havn't changed for years what are expecting to change now? 6 months off gear, still pushing impressive numbers mate. How're you finding the increased volume, big contrast to the powerlifting workouts you usually do?


LOL. I don't like volume and I'm still not really overdoing it Started an Upper/Lower split today. Did an Upper session using 7 different exercises and still only did 17 sets in total

Will only be doing this for a month tops I hope, then back to the old P/P/L strength routine. I need a 200 equipped bench before I retire and to get my squat up a little more. I doubt I'll be able to do deads but I'll probably give them one more go in the New Year. Never been an equipped lifter but am hoping that it will give me a little more longevity in the strength game before I have to do that painful bodybuilding malarky


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Mingster said:


> LOL. I don't like volume and I'm still not really overdoing it Started an Upper/Lower split today. Did an Upper session using 7 different exercises and still only did 17 sets in total
> 
> Will only be doing this for a month tops I hope, then back to the old P/P/L strength routine. I need a 200 equipped bench before I retire and to get my squat up a little more. I doubt I'll be able to do deads but I'll probably give them one more go in the New Year. Never been an equipped lifter but am hoping that it will give me a little more longevity in the strength game before I have to do that painful bodybuilding malarky


Love push P/P/L. Good numbers them mate, what bench would you need to hit raw to convert over to 200 equiped?

In your speedos in no time mate


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Love push P/P/L. Good numbers them mate, what bench would you need to hit raw to convert over to 200 equiped?
> 
> In your speedos in no time mate


No speedos for me mate. At least not in public lol.

I can bench 170 raw atm, and 190 equipped. TBH I should be able to hit 200+ now. 30/40kg with a decent shirt should be very doable. Thing is, I haven't mastered using a shirt by a long chalk. They are tricky little buggers I'll get there though. Having someone to give me a hand off would be a big help too. Unracking the bar myself always messes with my benching position, but that's what I get for being an unsociable type:laugh:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Mingster said:


> No speedos for me mate. At least not in public lol.
> 
> I can bench 170 raw atm, and 190 equipped. TBH I should be able to hit 200+ now. 30/40kg with a decent shirt should be very doable. Thing is, I haven't mastered using a shirt by a long chalk. They are tricky little buggers I'll get there though. Having someone to give me a hand off would be a big help too. Unracking the bar myself always messes with my benching position, but that's what I get for being an unsociable type:laugh:


Haha ya they even look like tricky [email protected] to get on 

220 easily so mate  Going to stay on trt or add bits along the way again? Or is it bloods dependent.... Need to broaden your horizon eh mate, maybe get a seesion done in a decent gym around ya, shurly some powerlifters about


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Haha ya they even look like tricky [email protected] to get on
> 
> 220 easily so mate  Going to stay on trt or add bits along the way again? Or is it bloods dependent.... Need to broaden your horizon eh mate, maybe get a seesion done in a decent gym around ya, shurly some powerlifters about


Bloods dependant, but hoping to do a mild cycle over Christmas. I never use a great deal tbf. I've never made big gains from gear but I usually keep what I do make.

I've had an offer to train with some competitive equipped guys through Gateshead but I take some shifting. I'm a creature of habit lol. I'll have to make the effort at some point


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Bloods dependant, but hoping to do a mild cycle over Christmas. I never use a great deal tbf. I've never made big gains from gear but I usually keep what I do make.
> 
> I've had an offer to train with some competitive equipped guys through Gateshead but I take some shifting. I'm a creature of habit lol. I'll have to make the effort at some point


Do mate, sure give it a go, nothing to lose....bit of extra motivation with someone screaming in your ear lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Galaxy said:


> Do mate, sure give it a go, nothing to lose....bit of extra motivation with someone screaming in your ear lol


Anybody screams in my ear I'll give them a clip lol. But I know what you're saying


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Right so, Legs done earlier today. Just the main exercises and work sets......

Calf raises on leg press

Up to 250kg x 9, 4, 3 rest pause

Standing Calf Raises on smiths

200kg x 21 drop 150kg x 16 drop 100kg x ? drop 50kg x loads

Seated Ham curls

Up to stack x 10,4,3 rest pause

Stretch and widow set..

Squats

up to 150kg x 12

Leg Press

270kg x 20 (widow set)

Leg extensions

Good workout, hit the spot and then some, quads were ruined after squats. Rest day tomorrow and no work so will take some pics when I get out of bed!

And just opened a new 5kg of myprotein whey there the other day, but doesn't agree with my guts at all so thats a waste lol. Will have to order some more now, only a few scoops left in another bag..


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Nice one. How come calves first?

I don't like myprotein whey either, BBW all the whey... :whistling:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one. How come calves first?
> 
> I don't like myprotein whey either, BBW all the whey... :whistling:


Orders from the boss 

To prioities the weaker muscle groups tbh, nice change too from the typical quads first routine.

Haha.....am thinking bulk powders!! Prefered BBW before they swapped over to the new blends tbh!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Orders from the boss
> 
> To prioities the weaker muscle groups tbh, nice change too from the typical quads first routine.
> 
> Haha.....am thinking bulk powders!! Prefered BBW before they swapped over to the new blends tbh!


Cough....what's this talk of non TPW protein?? :lol:

All going well mate?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Cough....what's this talk of non TPW protein?? :lol:
> 
> All going well mate?


Pockets aren't that deep, sorry mate 

All's good mate, doing as I'm told 

How're things going with yourself, that injury you had? Did you give up on your journal mate, don't seem to get any notifications on it these days???


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Couple of pics so, hate putting them up...

Anyway 1st pic was taken when I started with Jim so end of June @ 12.5st and the next two were taken this morning straigth out of bed so no pump (just to make that clear  ) at 14.6st.

Currently 3.5 weeks on blast.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Aye, I can see why you were so reluctant mate, tbh I can't see much difference.

Legs must be coming along though. Was trying to find a comparison pic, but couldn't.

I expected your shoulders to be bigger after pressing those 50s. Anyway chin up its a long haul....


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Aye, I can see why you were so reluctant mate, tbh I can't see much difference.
> 
> Legs must be coming along though. Was trying to find a comparison pic, but couldn't.
> 
> I expected your shoulders to be bigger after pressing those 50s. Anyway chin up its a long haul....


Don't I know 

Don't feel like I.m getting anywhere most of the time but will keep at it all the same...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah keep pounding on mate. What does Jim say?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yeah keep pounding on mate. What does Jim say?


To be patient lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> To be patient lol


He must be right then


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think you should post a few vids of working sets...

It is a controlled but fast positive and a slow negative...

if your shoulder pressing the 50k dbs then you should have decent sized delts... I only ever press the 50s for 11 or so when I was doing db press...

Also I can see a clear difference in before and after pics...

Im on my phone and if i click on pic i skip back and forth... try it...

arms and delts are much thicker...

Its silly to think that amount of weight gain has no visual effect

If your not progressing at a reasonable rate then I'll take a look at diet but weight is climbing...

maybe we will up the volume of training...

we'll look at all aspects and get it moving.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Im interested to see your form tho...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> I think you should post a few vids of working sets...
> 
> It is a controlled but fast positive and a slow negative...
> 
> ...


Right will try and get some vids taken and will send them on... Push later on today.

Just to note, I never shoulder pressed 50s!!!!!! Not a clue where everyone is getting that from, most I did was 40's for a few afaik. lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Push seesion so this evening, great workout...pump was insane.

Dips

Workset +40kg x 12

Flat Db Press

45's x 11/12 rp 4 rp2

Fly Stretch

Pec deck

72.5 x 15 +T Dropset

Lat Raises (seated)

workset 17.5's x 12 drop 12.5's x 15 drop 10's x 12 drop 5's x ??

Stretch

Dead Stop skull on floor

Workset EZ +40kg x 20 (w1dow set) Very tough!!

Stretch

Cable push Downs

Stack x 20 + T Dset


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You've added 2 stone and not happy? WTF is wrong with you lol. I don't add that in over a year far from it. I wish you would get some proper pics up those others are terrible quality. Get someone to take some in better light and with the proper mandatory poses.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> You've added 2 stone and not happy? WTF is wrong with you lol. I don't add that in over a year far from it. I wish you would get some proper pics up those others are terrible quality. Get someone to take some in better light and with the proper mandatory poses.


LOL Pretty much what Jim said, even you got a mention!! Never happy....still small!! Ya would love to take some decent pics, looked way better this evening after the push session, great pump all be a bit bloated but working out pretty much on your own doesn't help when takin pics.....

Things any better yet your end, illness gone?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> LOL Pretty much what Jim said, even you got a mention!! Never happy....still small!! Ya would love to take some decent pics, looked way better this evening after the push session, great pump all be a bit bloated but working out pretty much on your own doesn't help when takin pics.....
> 
> Things any better yet your end, illness gone?


I got a mention?

Things better my end not ill now. Motivation is good. Eating is good. Supplementation isn't still with the fcuked glutes still but will be on point soon.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I got a mention?
> 
> Things better my end not ill now. Motivation is good. Eating is good. Supplementation isn't still with the fcuked glutes still but will be on point soon.


Haha basically I should be delighted with the weight gain as you say you'd love it..

Ah that's good, no set backs now and you should grow well. Stick it somewhere else, no excuses 

Did you swap 'brand' in the end or still using the same one?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Haha basically I should be delighted with the weight gain as you say you'd love it..
> 
> Ah that's good, no set backs now and you should grow well. Stick it somewhere else, no excuses
> 
> Did you swap 'brand' in the end or still using the same one?


I don't dare do quads after the issues I've had mate. Will only use delts and glutes now.

Still using rohm tren e because done delts and although a fair bit of pip it wasn't as bad as glutes which definitely was her pushing it all in far too quick. Ill be switching to the neuro pharma stuff that's been reccommended to me but I wanna see how others get on first as very reluctant to change when it comes to gear especially to a lab I've not heard much about.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I don't dare do quads after the issues I've had mate. Will only use delts and glutes now.
> 
> Still using rohm tren e because done delts and although a fair bit of pip it wasn't as bad as glutes which definitely was her pushing it all in far too quick. Ill be switching to the neuro pharma stuff that's been reccommended to me but I wanna see how others get on first as very reluctant to change when it comes to gear especially to a lab I've not heard much about.


If I push it in too fast I always get a big lump that takes days to go down!! Pip is just mandatory at this point on WC lol. Ya a load of labs popping up, don't know what to make of half of them tbh! Heard nothing but good reviews on that neuro lab, but thats always the case with a new lab......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> If I push it in too fast I always get a big lump that takes days to go down!! Pip is just mandatory at this point on WC lol. Ya a load of labs popping up, don't know what to make of half of them tbh! Heard nothing but good reviews on that neuro lab, but thats always the case with a new lab......


Yeah well 4ml in 30 seconds. Imagine the fcuking lump from that cvnt. Yeah true but will give it a shot. Nothing to lose I suppose.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Pinned one quad, all good, then hit a nerve in the senond quad and fvuk me did it hurt......will come back to it later lol

Pull session

Deadlifts

Worksets 160kg x 12 , 170kg x 8

WG chins

+10Kg x 16 rest pause

Stretch

Wide grip lat pull down

Widow set x 20reps

Seated db curls

17.5's x 14rp

Stretch

High Cable Curls

35's x 11 +TDset

Good session, loving deads..... hitting pbs week on week with them


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Fairly [email protected] leg seesion this evening. Was on point till I moved on to quads, fvck me the pip in my right quad is horrendous, had to bail out of squats half way through my workset got 155kg x6. Was bloody painfull to say the least so had to call it a day at that. Still got hams and calves in so not a total loss.

Tempted every time I pin to throw this WC gear away...........then realise I'm skint lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Pockets aren't that deep, sorry mate
> 
> All's good mate, doing as I'm told
> 
> How're things going with yourself, that injury you had? Did you give up on your journal mate, don't seem to get any notifications on it these days???


Sorry mate didn't see this.

Old journal has closed mate, got a newish one but am having a break from it for a bit. Cba tbh lol.

Injury has all but gone I hope so training has ramped back up. Getting back to reasonable weights.

Hope all is well with your stuff


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Sorry mate didn't see this.
> 
> Old journal has closed mate, got a newish one but am having a break from it for a bit. Cba tbh lol.
> 
> ...


Will give a look out for it.........haha know what ya mean

Glad to here mate, that injury sounded a right b1tch!!

No excuses now mate, strength will be back up in no time now back at it 100%


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

How's it going @Galaxy lad? Did my squats today, happy again. Reckon should hit 90x30 in two weeks. That should open up 120x15 ish the week after.

Cals up nicely and slowly 4000-4500 at the Mo, weight should be about 16 5, by new year. Back up to 15 8 now.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> How's it going @Galaxy lad? Did my squats today, happy again. Reckon should hit 90x30 in two weeks. That should open up 120x15 ish the week after.
> 
> Cals up nicely and slowly 4000-4500 at the Mo, weight should be about 16 5, by new year. Back up to 15 8 now.


Good ya mate 

Haha love your squats eh  120 wil be p1ss to you mate. When you drop the reps you shoud see a good jump in weight being pushed.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Cheers lad. Have you worked out where your extra two stone has got to? Serious question btw


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers lad. Have you worked out where your extra two stone has got to? Serious question btw


From the pics I can see that he has filled out. 2 stone gain is 2 stone gain. I would be over the moon with that in two years lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yeah you're right mate. Was hoping the weight was more on his legs tbh. Cos he's been hitting them hard.was never having a go I don't do that


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Yeah you're right mate. Was hoping the weight was more on his legs tbh. Cos he's been hitting them hard.was never having a go I don't do that


Yeah I know you wasn't mate. I havnt seen leg comparison pics yet.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah I know you wasn't mate. I havnt seen leg comparison pics yet.


nor has anyone else I think


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers lad. Have you worked out where your extra two stone has got to? Serious question btw


Haha my @rse  Nah I'd say legs have taken a good chunk of it, still small but besides the point lol



Suprakill4 said:


> From the pics I can see that he has filled out. 2 stone gain is 2 stone gain. I would be over the moon with that in two years lol.


Thanks, wil try and getter better pics soon some evening after the gym when I get home.

Pull and legs over the weekend, will be recording some more worksets for Jim to check on form...

@suprakill , your still lean from the pic in your journal and your back is coming on nicely despite all your moaning


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Lol thanks mate. I'm much smaller than I was but never mind. Will come back I'm sure over the next 10 weeks


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol thanks mate. I'm much smaller than I was but never mind. Will come back I'm sure over the next 10 weeks


Every thing in order and should be back in no time and then some


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Every thing in order and should be back in no time and then some


Yeah mate. Hope to smash past 15 stone. In the last week gone from 14.4 to 14.8.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah mate. Hope to smash past 15 stone. In the last week gone from 14.4 to 14.8.


Should get past 15st easily mate, just gotta keep eating that delicious chicken 

Presume so you just back on? hard to keep up lol

You know you can drop fat fairly simple, so without taking the p1ss on it you could easily get away with pushing it for the extra lbs.

Hows appetite atm?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Should get past 15st easily mate, just gotta keep eating that delicious chicken
> 
> Presume so you just back on? hard to keep up lol
> 
> ...


Back on two weeks now mate. Jim wants me chasing weight for a while but will continue to monitor health and bodyfat levels. No chicken here, living on steak at the minute mate I can't stomach chicken lol. Appetite fcuking w4nk as usual.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Back on two weeks now mate. Jim wants me chasing weight for a while but will continue to monitor health and bodyfat levels. No chicken here, living on steak at the minute mate I can't stomach chicken lol. Appetite fcuking w4nk as usual.


Won't be long so before they kick in properly. Ya adding weight good nor bad seems to be your biggest issue, sh1te appetite all the time does you no favours either. Living off steak.sounds like heaven bar the cost lol. Ya I am lately keeping an eye on BP and heart rate, breathing seems to be heavy at times but checks out fine apart for post workout lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Won't be long so before they kick in properly. Ya adding weight good nor bad seems to be your biggest issue, sh1te appetite all the time does you no favours either. Living off steak.sounds like heaven bar the cost lol. Ya I am lately keeping an eye on BP and heart rate, breathing seems to be heavy at times but checks out fine apart for post workout lol


Yeah few weeks it will all be in there working its magic. Yeah I struggle adding weight big time. Biggest ever was 15.10 but fcuk I was fat lol. Yeah my breathings bl00dy terrible at the minute!! Tren !!!!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah few weeks it will all be in there working its magic. Yeah I struggle adding weight big time. Biggest ever was 15.10 but fcuk I was fat lol. Yeah my breathings bl00dy terrible at the minute!! Tren !!!!!


Good times  Yes you were lol Much better position this time round so easier to keep it in check.

Ha you know your breathing is bad when one of the girls comments 'is that you or the dog breathing like that?' Me 'ah........the dog :whistling: ' lol

Ya but can't beat it, tren is tren!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Good times  Yes you were lol Much better position this time round so easier to keep it in check.
> 
> Ha you know your breathing is bad when one of the girls comments 'is that you or the dog breathing like that?' Me 'ah........the dog :whistling: ' lol
> 
> Ya but can't beat it, tren is tren!


Hahaha it's awful. I'm wheezing like fcuk just brushing my teeth lol. Wierd though as when training I don't recollect being that out of breath, it's the little tasks that get me out of breath.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha it's awful. I'm wheezing like fcuk just brushing my teeth lol. Wierd though as when training I don't recollect being that out of breath, it's the little tasks that get me out of breath.


Ya tbh I only really notice it is if someone points it out or I think about it, keep busy and I never notice it. Can imagime my cardio efforts would be shocking if I tried lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Tieing shoelaces and pulling up socks is the pits! Believe me! @Suprakill4 and Galaxy just stick at it you'll be there sooner than later....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

@Galaxy

I highly recommend the neuro pharma stuff...

Im on all neuro and altho I have still to hit my pre hernia weight Im up 6-7kg in 12days.

water and glyco uptake etc but its all in the right places as look much bigger.

Few alterations to form to be made.

Its all about sticking with it...

just ask supra... when he is bang on he gains well and the transformation he has made is awesome! should be much better but he's always sick (unless following sup regime) or a cripple...

when you think 10lb lbm per yr is good gains its all about sticking with it.

I think in my 1st 2yrs of training I added about 12lb per yr then slowed down.

As long as your consistent that's all you can do...

no easy way or tricks etc just good old fashioned graft food sleep and repeat...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tell you what, sleep is so fcuking important. I struggle badly but the last month it's been amazing and the gains have come real quick but some reason sleep has completely stopped. Being off work though I'm able to nap a lot in the day.

Galaxy get some proper pics up and leg ones too.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> @Galaxy
> 
> I highly recommend the neuro pharma stuff...
> 
> ...


Ya, will probaly use it next time round....everyone using it seems to be getting on well.

When its put into perspective like that, main thing is to have everything consistant, and just crack on with it.

Diet and sleep aren't a problem so just need to make sure I nail my form on everything.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Tell you what, sleep is so fcuking important. I struggle badly but the last month it's been amazing and the gains have come real quick but some reason sleep has completely stopped. Being off work though I'm able to nap a lot in the day.
> 
> Galaxy get some proper pics up and leg ones too.


Tbh I coul sleep all day everyday if I wanted to lol

Ya will try and get some decent ones up.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Ya, will probaly use it next time round....everyone using it seems to be getting on well.
> 
> When its put into perspective like that, main thing is to have everything consistant, and just crack on with it.
> 
> Diet and sleep aren't a problem so just need to make sure I nail my form on everything.


I'll let you know how I get on. I'm very reluctant trying new labs but after being reccommended a few times I've given it a shot and got some test400. Don't usually do these type of mixes and I've transferred from zafa sust onto this but kept everything the same so will see how it goes. I'm very wary though as why don't pharma companies make stuff this strong mg per ml if it's doable? Makes me question whether it's got in what it says it has but we will see eh.

Lucky on the sleep front. Wish I was like that. I would prob be massive by now if I had an appetite and could actually sleep lol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'll let you know how I get on. I'm very reluctant trying new labs but after being reccommended a few times I've given it a shot and got some test400. Don't usually do these type of mixes and I've transferred from zafa sust onto this but kept everything the same so will see how it goes. I'm very wary though as why don't pharma companies make stuff this strong mg per ml if it's doable? Makes me question whether it's got in what it says it has but we will see eh.
> 
> Lucky on the sleep front. Wish I was like that. I would prob be massive by now if I had an appetite and could actually sleep lol.


Know what you mean, never really trust them t400 /t500 blends as drop a 100 or so mg increase the prop and tbh no one would be any the wiser! Saves from extra pinning though if its dosed right.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

That's what tempted me mate. Less oil to be jabbing as you know how much I hate jabbing and also it's pip free. Which is such a blessing!!!!!! Fcuking hate pip it just stops ya training as hard so you don't gain as well as you could be.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> That's what tempted me mate. Less oil to be jabbing as you know how much I hate jabbing and also it's pip free. Which is such a blessing!!!!!! Fcuking hate pip it just stops ya training as hard so you don't gain as well as you could be.


Being pip free would be the selling point for me atm. Pinned my quad last sunday and yesterday was the first day I could bent it without any pain!!!

And amps can be a pain in the @rse at times......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Being pip free would be the selling point for me atm. Pinned my quad last sunday and yesterday was the first day I could bent it without any pain!!!
> 
> And amps can be a pain in the @rse at times......


Fcuking hell that's horrible having pip that long!! This stuff I get an ever so slight ache and that's it regardless of how much I jab and the rohm tren e is pretty pip free too. The t400 is very thin so unsure what it's made with. I think it's guicoal (sp?) that I'm allergic to so it's not got that in it.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fcuking hell that's horrible having pip that long!! This stuff I get an ever so slight ache and that's it regardless of how much I jab and the rohm tren e is pretty pip free too. The t400 is very thin so unsure what it's made with. I think it's guicoal (sp?) that I'm allergic to.


Usually not that bad, as before I would still be able to train no problem with it be but last week...nope, pain during squatting was terrrible so had to leave it there. Drive home was worse lol Ah well another couple ml in again tomorrow AFTER legs 

Not EO? Hmmmm not sure wether to laugh or call you stupid so??? lol You'd surely have reacted t it by now anyway!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

No I mean it can't be made with guiocol cos I'm allergic to that. Must be eo as that makes thin gear doesn't it? Fcuk knows. All I know is its pip free and as long as I gain I'm very happy lol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> No I mean it can't be made with guiocol cos I'm allergic to that. Must be eo as that makes thin gear doesn't it? Fcuk knows. All I know is its pip free and as long as I gain I'm very happy lol.


Got ya. Ya I'd presume tis eo!! Exactly fvck thinking too much about it, if it works it works lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Fvcked!! Pull today and deads are bl00dly tiring lol

Deadlifts

Workset 1 - 170kg x 12

Workset 2 - 180kg x 7

WG chins

Workset - +10kg x 12,5,3 rp

Hang stretch

WG Lat Pull Down

Workset - 10p x 20 (widow set)

Seated Double arm db curls

Workset - 17.5's - 10,5,3rp

Bicep stretch....painfull!!

High Cable Curls

Workset - 35's x 12 drop 22.5's x 11 drop 15's x20 drop 10's x ??

Good session, back fryed so job done.

Recorded top working set on deads and Lat pull down for jim to check on form.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Fvcked!! Pull today and deads are bl00dly tiring lol
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> ...


Whatsapp them to me mate.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Whatsapp them to me mate.


Will do, will send them all from the last day also.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

How did those pics and vids go?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> How did those pics and vids go?


I've seen them. Impressed by pics and a clear improvement. Videos, me and Jim have ripped them apart and made some changes to his form that was off and suspect he will be growing much better now with the changes. Was nothing too major but definitely will be hitting the target muscle much more with the changes.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> I've seen them. Impressed by pics and a clear improvement. Videos, me and Jim have ripped them apart and made some changes to his form that was off and suspect he will be growing much better now with the changes. Was nothing too major but definitely will be hitting the target muscle much more with the changes.


Good stuff, sounds like what galaxy needed


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Good stuff, sounds like what galaxy needed


Yes and in desperate need of posing practice too!! Lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes and in desperate need of posing practice too!! Lol.


Aren't we all? Can't do that lark properly


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

@sxbarnes , how're thing going now a day with yourself? Havn't read that bulk thread in a couple days!!

Yep pretty much what @Suprakill4 said!

Ya posing is terrible but improving I think 

Last jab of blast tomorrow.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Work shifts sh1t this week all middles, can't do jack. So Fri sat sun for me. Then nights then back training back Thurs. Haha

Need to get food up too. Only doing 3000 so not good.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Work shifts sh1t this week all middles, can't do jack. So Fri sat sun for me. Then nights then back training back Thurs. Haha
> 
> Need to get food up too. Only doing 3000 so not good.


Shifts sound like a b1tch lol Ah you can do better than 3000 cals, need to get the food up to grow.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Shifts sound like a b1tch lol Ah you can do better than 3000 cals, need to get the food up to grow.


I know mate. Nights are good. Only prob is that you can't ave too many carbs before work else I'll start dozing off. No temptation for beer though which is the biggest hindrance:beer: that's a long word for me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Work shifts sh1t this week all middles, can't do jack. So Fri sat sun for me. Then nights then back training back Thurs. Haha
> 
> Need to get food up too. Only doing 3000 so not good.


Well that certainly does sound worse than sitting on sofa watching tv all day, having nice nap when I need to which fuels growth, eat all my meals as and when I want, and get paid full pay to do so with being off work with my back injury. Wow sucks to be you right now. Lmao.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well that certainly does sound worse than sitting on sofa watching tv all day, having nice nap when I need to which fuels growth, eat all my meals as and when I want, and get paid full pay to do so with being off work with my back injury. Wow sucks to be you right now. Lmao.


Thanks for that I do this every 2-3 weeks!  watching TV don't sound too good, like sleeping though. Easy 9-10 hour sleeps. Zma and caffeine tabs help out. When up the food is good unless I get 13 hours between shifts


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I know mate. Nights are good. Only prob is that you can't ave too many carbs before work else I'll start dozing off. No temptation for beer though which is the biggest hindrance:beer: that's a long word for me


Carbs or not, I don't know how you can stay awake all night, unless stim'd to my eye balls I'd fall asleep eventually lol



Suprakill4 said:


> Well that certainly does sound worse than sitting on sofa watching tv all day, having nice nap when I need to which fuels growth, eat all my meals as and when I want, and get paid full pay to do so with being off work with my back injury. Wow sucks to be you right now. Lmao.


Haha being a student that's pretty much my life for the last 4 years, can't wait to go back in two weeks.....work svcks lol

Obviously I don't get paid so your still a jammy cvnt


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

On a serious note.....ran out of PB FFS!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Caffeine tabs for night 1. After that you're body will get into the rythum. By end of the week its easy. Then its all change again:cursing:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Caffeine tabs for night 1. After that you're body will get into the rythum. By end of the week its easy. Then its all change again:cursing:


Ya the swap over from night to day and visa versa must be a pain for the first shift or so.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Ya the swap over from night to day and visa versa must be a pain for the first shift or so.


Yeah its supposed to be a Nights-Earlys-Lates thing, but I swap all my early shifts. So I can always get down the gym about midday when I'm fully awake. The bods who like earlies only get about 5 hours kip a night. Not good for em.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mmmmm 5 hours kip a night that sounds heaven!!! 3 is about average for me with my stupid Overactive imagination stressing me.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Mmmmm 5 hours kip a night that sounds heaven!!! 3 is about average for me with my stupid Overactive imagination stressing me.


Aye thats no good mate. ZMA and friends no good for you?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Aye thats no good mate. ZMA and friends no good for you?


Zma just gives me mental dreams but I'm not using an antihistamine which seems to work but makes you knackered the next day. Which is great while I'm off work as I am getting daily naps in and must be growing better because of that. I was on zopiclone for 150 days completely reliant on it so just went cold turkey off that a few months back.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Second rest day today. Off to a crappy start, the puppy dragged my laptop of the table this morning while playing with the charging lead...150e at least to fix the cracked screen


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Second rest day today. Off to a crappy start, the puppy dragged my laptop of the table this morning while playing with the charging lead...150e at least to fix the cracked screen


Uh-oh.:sad:

150euro sounds cheap...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Uh-oh.:sad:
> 
> 150euro sounds cheap...


Need my laptop too!

150 I.d rather not have to spend! Ah well.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Need my laptop too!
> 
> 150 I.d rather not have to spend! Ah well.


Yea granted. I only spend money on cheap tablets and phones these days. Keep breaking the fcukers! No contracts.

Here a couple of good uns....

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sumvision-Cyclone-Voyager-Android-Tablet/dp/B00AE31AAW/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1385761182&sr=8-1&keywords=sumvision+cyclone+10

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sumvision-Cyclone-Voyager-Android-Capacitive/dp/B00A4D33K2/ref=pd_sim_computers_7


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea granted. I only spend money on cheap tablets and phones these days. Keep breaking the fcukers! No contracts.
> 
> Here a couple of good uns....
> 
> ...


That second link mate - any idea if you can use a pay as you go Internet dongle with it?

The missus needs one ASAP for uni but must be compatible with a USB Internet dongle.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> That second link mate - any idea if you can use a pay as you go Internet dongle with it?
> 
> The missus needs one ASAP for uni but must be compatible with a USB Internet dongle.


I use a mifi dongle with it. Unlocked of course £41

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Huawei-E5331-Speed-21-1Mbps-Unlocked/dp/B00ARFVTKS/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1385762524&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=hauweii+mifi

Just insert ya sim. Very easy to use... Or just tether your phone


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Have tried connecting a micro usb to a normal dongle which cost peanuts to it. It will work but I've always found the connections to be tempermental.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> That second link mate - any idea if you can use a pay as you go Internet dongle with it?
> 
> The missus needs one ASAP for uni but must be compatible with a USB Internet dongle.


Also I would use one of these sims if its for data only. £25 for 6 months is a steal. Was £15 but there you go. Have bought from this seller and does work. Don't use for films or stuff like that as only 500MB a month. Can't be charged extra.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-T-MOBILE-SIM-CARD-6-Month-Unlimited-Mobile-Internet-500-MB-Data-to-use-/230882306696?pt=UK_Mobile_Home_Phones_Sim_Cards_CV&hash=item35c1a86a88


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Legs today, great workout and trained with my brother which was great for that extra push when needed. After getting my vids ripped to shreds! Form also much better especially on leg press, felt it more on my quads, was even able to push more weight!

Highlights as hate tying on phone!

Leg press calf raise

Up to 270 x 10,6,4 rp

Seated leg curls

Stack x 11,5,3rp (not impressive just a sh1t machine lol)

Squat

Up to 155 x 12

Leg press

250 x 20 widow set


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Legs today, great workout and trained with my brother which was great for that extra push when needed. After getting my vids ripped to shreds! Form also much better especially on leg press, felt it more on my quads, was even able to push more weight!
> 
> Highlights as hate tying on phone!
> 
> ...


Told you ya would press more on leg press with that simple change mate. Glad you felt in quads more, your progress should be much better now.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Told you ya would press more on leg press with that simple change mate. Glad you felt in quads more, your progress should be much better now.


Supra is definitely king of the leg press:thumbup1:

I did back yesterday , got some lumps underneath my armpits:beer: wonder how many days they gonna stay there.

High rep squats tomorrow, hopefully get close to 90x30:thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Told you ya would press more on leg press with that simple change mate. Glad you felt in quads more, your progress should be much better now.


Ya mate you were right. Hopefully now as legs could do with it.

Brother is in absolute bits..haha


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Supra is definitely king of the leg press:thumbup1:
> 
> I did back yesterday , got some lumps underneath my armpits:beer: wonder how many days they gonna stay there.
> 
> High rep squats tomorrow, hopefully get close to 90x30:thumb:


Not lately mate. Only pressed 450kg yesterday which is poor me.

I get those lumps in armpits mate what are they?!?!?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Ya mate you were right. Hopefully now as legs could do with it.
> 
> Brother is in absolute bits..haha


Thing is all the force was running through your knee joint mate and you was taking all the tension off the quad muscle. They will grow so much better now trust me.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not lately mate. Only pressed 450kg yesterday which is poor me.
> 
> I get those lumps in armpits mate what are they?!?!?


 hopefully lats!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Supra is definitely king of the leg press:thumbup1:
> 
> I did back yesterday , got some lumps underneath my armpits:beer: wonder how many days they gonna stay there.
> 
> High rep squats tomorrow, hopefully get close to 90x30:thumb:


Jumps under arm pits?

Haha 30 fvck, 12 reps is like bl00dy cardio for me atm lol. I.d drop after 30.

Fair play, 30reps at 90 is no easy task!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> hopefully lats!


Ohhhh lol. I get actual lumps in armpits sometimes lmao.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Jumps under arm pits?
> 
> Haha 30 fvck, 12 reps is like bl00dy cardio for me atm lol. I.d drop after 30.
> 
> Fair play, 30reps at 90 is no easy task!


Jumps? Is that the technical term? Will go and buy some carpet.

Think I did 24x90 but was 22x100 so 90 should shoot up. And its worse than cardio, look forward to leg press for a sit down


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not lately mate. Only pressed 450kg yesterday which is poor me.
> 
> I get those lumps in armpits mate what are they?!?!?


Only....

Give it another few wks and will be back in the 500's.



Suprakill4 said:


> Thing is all the force was running through your knee joint mate and you was taking all the tension off the quad muscle. They will grow so much better now trust me.


exactly and takes all the pressure off my knees and ankles....god looking back wtf was I at for so long! Lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Only....
> 
> Give it another few wks and will be back in the 500's.
> 
> exactly and takes all the pressure off my knees and ankles....god looking back wtf was I at for so long! Lol


Hope so mate. Routine changes for next session so need to see of it's still in there and at what point of the workout.

Yeah same with me on chest. First few years I was doing half reps lol. It's why my chest is so under developed.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Only....
> 
> Give it another few wks and will be back in the 500's.
> 
> exactly and takes all the pressure off my knees and ankles....god looking back wtf was I at for so long! Lol


Yea youll be OK mate. Was only doing 6 reps per set for leg press and mine shot up to 440kg last year. I dunno how good the form was though, will return when I've done those damn squats:thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hope so mate. Routine changes for next session so need to see of it's still in there and at what point of the workout.
> 
> Yeah same with me on chest. First few years I was doing half reps lol. It's why my chest is so under developed.


I am just going to blame it on everything lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Jumps? Is that the technical term? Will go and buy some carpet.
> 
> Think I did 24x90 but was 22x100 so 90 should shoot up. And its worse than cardio, look forward to leg press for a sit down


Nah just sh1t auto correct lol

How long more you keeping these high rep squats up?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Nah just sh1t auto correct lol
> 
> How long more you keeping these high rep squats up?


haha thought I learnt a new word.

At some point I'll come up to a brick wall and only do ten reps or something. Probably 120,130,140 I reckon:rockon:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Pull session today, even remembered the taurine but thought fook it, it'll be grand as no orals pre............wrong lol

Deads

180kg x 12...felt good, back pump not too bad

185kg x 9 ....lower back in agony lol , also figured out that lying on a swiss ball is very comfortable with lower back pumps 

Wide grip chins

+10kg x 14,7,4rp

hanging stretch

Lat pull downs -focused on a good 2 sec squeese

13plates x 20 (widow set) +5 partials

Then biceps.

@Suprakill4 got one of the lads to dig his fingers into my forearms as didn't have the strength left to do it myself, I swear a tear came to my eye lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahaha. I told you it's painful lol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome leg seesion today, legs are absoluty in bits now. Loving the high rep leg press after squats, burn is horrible but great lol

Oh and realised just now I have been doing the wrong reps for squats, always presumed it was 10reps but should be 12-15!!

Hit 160kg x 10 on squats, felt really strong on this today, chest did dip slighly on the last rep but other than that am happy out.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Awesome leg seesion today, legs are absoluty in bits now. Loving the high rep leg press after squats, burn is horrible but great lol
> 
> Oh and realised just now I have been doing the wrong reps for squats, always presumed it was 10reps but should be 12-15!!
> 
> Hit 160kg x 10 on squats, felt really strong on this today, chest did dip slighly on the last rep but other than that am happy out.


All sounds good mate!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Awesome leg seesion today, legs are absoluty in bits now. Loving the high rep leg press after squats, burn is horrible but great lol
> 
> Oh and realised just now I have been doing the wrong reps for squats, always presumed it was 10reps but should be 12-15!!
> 
> Hit 160kg x 10 on squats, felt really strong on this today, chest did dip slighly on the last rep but other than that am happy out.


160kgx10, bet you're happy with that! :thumb: Really happy for ya.

Did mine yesterday, at last....

28x90kg, 24x100kg and 18x110kg

So that 90kg looks like its gonna go next week


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> All sounds good mate!!


Ya mate, really happy with the way things are going atm.



sxbarnes said:


> 160kgx10, bet you're happy with that! :thumb: Really happy for ya.
> 
> Did mine yesterday, at last....
> 
> ...


thanks.

24 x 100 after the set at 90kg, def have it in you mate :thumbup1:

My form would prob go to sh1te squating them reps tbh. Top stuff mate.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

On another note, my right biceps is twitching at times today lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> My form would prob go to sh1te squating them reps tbh. Top stuff mate.


My form only goes after the rest pauses, usually the last 6. I think you got the strength in ya! Its nice to see increases week on week too. @gingerBen did 100x100 kg today, everyones getting on it!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> My form only goes after the rest pauses, usually the last 6. I think you got the strength in ya! Its nice to see increases week on week too. @gingerBen did 100x100 kg today, everyones getting on it!


Thats not too bad.

I do as I'm told....well try anyway lol. Doubt I'll see them in my routine any time soon tbh.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Push seesion today, 1st of the new training phase.

Incline Smith bench - 100kg x 9,3,2rp

Ez Upright row - EZ+ 40 x 9,6,6 rp

EZ skull crushers (dead stop)

EZ+35 x 20 (widow maker)

Also stretches in there also.

Workout was pretty short so was going to do cardio but did some abs instead and called it a day at that.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Push seesion today, 1st of the new training phase.
> 
> Incline Smith bench - 100kg x 9,3,2rp
> 
> ...


Your lifts and reps look very very similar to mine mate.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Your lifts and reps look very very similar to mine mate.


I'd swap some strength for your size though lol

Really happy with the incline press, usually causes some discomfort in my shoulder but was fine today after the warm up sets. Felt stronger today then I did mid cycle, last time did smiths only got like 10reps total lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Deadlifts are so much nicer with no lower back pumps


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Deadlifts are so much nicer with no lower back pumps


Remembered the taurine?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Remembered the taurine?


Nope lol

Cruising so no Orals or anything to cause it.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Nope lol
> 
> Cruising so no Orals or anything to cause it.


Cruising. Wow. That sucks. I'm coming up the middle of my blast. Lol. Well. Might aswel be a cruise. Useless at jabbing. It's probably been half what it should be. Useless.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Cruising. Wow. That sucks. I'm coming up the middle of my blast. Lol. Well. Might aswel be a cruise. Useless at jabbing. It's probably been half what it should be. Useless.


Won't be too long of a one I hope. Its not too bad, not having to pin eod is nice. Strength still going up, only a week in though lol

Ah come on my to fvck. Long esters so only 1,2 jabs a week...no excuse lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Won't be too long of a one I hope. Its not too bad, not having to pin eod is nice. Strength still going up, only a week in though lol
> 
> Ah come on my to fvck. Long esters so only 1,2 jabs a week...no excuse lol


1 or 2 jabs a week?!?!? I fcuking wish. It's 4 mate. And hate them all. I'm even contemplating jabbing quads again now as scar tissue has made every jab such a fcuking nightmare. Sometimes the oil just will not go in and I end up ripping the fcuker out and chucking it at the wall because I'm that p1ssed off lol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> 1 or 2 jabs a week?!?!? I fcuking wish. It's 4 mate. And hate them all. I'm even contemplating jabbing quads again now as scar tissue has made every jab such a fcuking nightmare. Sometimes the oil just will not go in and I end up ripping the fcuker out and chucking it at the wall because I'm that p1ssed off lol.


4 Lmao you saw the amount I had lol

Ya quads are good if you can get your head around it, mine can take 5ml easy and are tiny!

Tut tut what a waste of good gear lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> 4 Lmao you saw the amount I had lol
> 
> Ya quads are good if you can get your head around it, mine can take 5ml easy and are tiny!
> 
> Tut tut what a waste of good gear lol.


Lol yeah. Think volume wise mines very similar. Dunno how you managed it mate.

Quads are an absolute cvnt for me. Every single time I got a nerve and whole Legs spasms.

Plus always get terrible swelling but that was when using wc so may actually be ok now. May try them tomorrow with 1 inch orange all the way in.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol yeah. Think volume wise mines very similar. Dunno how you managed it mate.
> 
> Quads are an absolute cvnt for me. Every single time I got a nerve and whole Legs spasms.
> 
> Plus always get terrible swelling but that was when using wc so may actually be ok now. May try them tomorrow with 1 inch orange all the way in.


Push the needle in and pray to god it hits nothing.....pretty much it every time lol. Used a 10ml syringe for 1 or 2 jabs and now that was fvcking right difficult fingers were going numb lol

Mine always seem to bleed though no matter where i pin! I use a 1.25 blue for quads, deeper it goes in I find the less swelling.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Push the needle in and pray to god it hits nothing.....pretty much it every time lol. Used a 10ml syringe for 1 or 2 jabs and now that was fvcking right difficult fingers were going numb lol
> 
> Mine always seem to bleed though no matter where i pin! I use a 1.25 blue for quads, deeper it goes in I find the less swelling.


I think 1.25 inch would hit my bone surely.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I think 1.25 inch would hit my bone surely.


Nah if it didn't hit mine, you'll be grand.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Nah if it didn't hit mine, you'll be grand.


My quads are very deceptive. They are not big mate.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> My quads are very deceptive. They are not big mate.


Either way mate there bigger than mine so stop looking for excuses lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Either way mate there bigger than mine so stop looking for excuses lol


Ill prob end up going with glutes and risking it not taking the oil lol. Prob do 5ml in each tomorrow lol.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Ill prob end up going with glutes and risking it not taking the oil lol. Prob do 5ml in each tomorrow lol.


Haha if I put 5ml in my glute I.d get a lump the size of my @rse lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Haha if I put 5ml in my glute I.d get a lump the size of my @rse lol


That's cos of the gear you use lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Haha if I put 5ml in my glute I.d get a lump the size of my @rse lol





Suprakill4 said:


> That's cos of the gear you use lol.


True story...

I can do 5ml in my massive ass and and am fine!

Using neuro pharma atm and pip... I can't even remember what that feels like any more


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> True story...
> 
> I can do 5ml in my massive ass and and am fine!
> 
> Using neuro pharma atm and pip... I can't even remember what that feels like any more


Lol. Zafa last time crippled me but pip now is only if stupid Leanne fcuming smashes the whole lot in in seconds.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Lol. Zafa last time crippled me but pip now is only if stupid Leanne fcuming smashes the whole lot in in seconds.


I was ok on zafa...

Little stingy but this is heaven to jab... Plus Im back to decent size condition and strength gain now... In 4weeks... Another 1-2 to go


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> I was ok on zafa...
> 
> Little stingy but this is heaven to jab... Plus Im back to decent size condition and strength gain now... In 4weeks... Another 1-2 to go


Only 1-2? Why? Short blast aint it but your on fast Esther stuff arnt you?

This cycles been a waste of time so far for me. Not been jabbing near as much as planned cycle cos I just put it off. Hoping that will be sorted now and I'm possibly going to start doing quads again. Just petrified of getting the problem I had last time where quad ballooned and looked like an elephants leg! Mental how much agony that caused. Horrific.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> I was ok on zafa...
> 
> Little stingy but this is heaven to jab... Plus Im back to decent size condition and strength gain now... In 4weeks... Another 1-2 to go


Same got next to no pip from zafa.



Suprakill4 said:


> Only 1-2? Why? Short blast aint it but your on fast Esther stuff arnt you?
> 
> This cycles been a waste of time so far for me. Not been jabbing near as much as planned cycle cos I just put it off. Hoping that will be sorted now and I'm possibly going to start doing quads again. Just petrified of getting the problem I had last time where quad ballooned and looked like an elephants leg! Mental how much agony that caused. Horrific.


Get the misses to pin your quads, and don't look or think about it.....

Elephants leg lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Same got next to no pip from zafa.
> 
> Get the misses to pin your quads, and don't look or think about it.....
> 
> Elephants leg lol


She has done my quads once and it fcuking hurt. I don't dare jab then again tbh. Glad I'm going onto phase two. I had such expectations for the dose of tren I was on and fcuking what a disappointment. I doubt I will use rohm now to be honest. Seems bad because I've had years of great cycles but this tren is sh1t and im not risking it again.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> She has done my quads once and it fcuking hurt. I don't dare jab then again tbh. Glad I'm going onto phase two. I had such expectations for the dose of tren I was on and fcuking what a disappointment. I doubt I will use rohm now to be honest. Seems bad because I've had years of great cycles but this tren is sh1t and im not risking it again.


Iv heard lots of bad reports on rohm locally...

Wouldn't bother with em my self...


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Iv heard lots of bad reports on rohm locally...
> 
> Wouldn't bother with em my self...


Too many good new labs about to give the time of day to old ones that can't control of pip issues and dosing


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> She has done my quads once and it fcuking hurt. I don't dare jab then again tbh. Glad I'm going onto phase two. I had such expectations for the dose of tren I was on and fcuking what a disappointment. I doubt I will use rohm now to be honest. Seems bad because I've had years of great cycles but this tren is sh1t and im not risking it again.


Why don't you use the np stuff mate?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bail said:


> Why don't you use the np stuff mate?


I've been using their test 400 mate and mtren but was using rohm tren e and wish I had bought np now. Sending my rohm deca back and using np's now as not risking any more of the cycle


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Right so, push seeion done. Up on weight in every exercise, so happy with the cruise so far. Only bad thing is that pumps are not the same lol.

Lift arm also acted up during the workout, bit achey/sore now. Nothing to worry about I'd say prob just hit it monday night. Legs tomorrow then a rest day so plenty time to recover.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> Right so, push seeion done. Up on weight in every exercise, so happy with the cruise so far. Only bad thing is that pumps are not the same lol.
> 
> Lift arm also acted up during the workout, bit achey/sore now. Nothing to worry about I'd say prob just hit it monday night. Legs tomorrow then a rest day so plenty time to recover.


Sounds good mate. I usually begin to lose strength very quickly into a cruise so doing well to keep progressing.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Sounds good mate. I usually begin to lose strength very quickly into a cruise so doing well to keep progressing.


So far so good. Want a 170 squat tomorrow...heres hoping lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> So far so good. Want a 170 squat tomorrow...heres hoping lol


Fck that would be nice if deep!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Fck that would be nice if deep!


I just break parallel then drive back up.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

My Squat Watch...

30x90kg, PB only one RP so 100,110,120 next week

26x100kg, PB looking good for 30x100 next week then

14x110kg, down from 18 last week.

For some reason I widened my stance and it didn't work. Noted.

So all looking good for next week:thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> My Squat Watch...
> 
> 30x90kg, PB only one RP so 100,110,120 next week
> 
> ...


Fvck me mate the amount of reps is insane just looking at it. Congrats on the PB


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

High reps are nasty on squats!

Done 180k x20 today and nearly vomited!

Had head phones in and only realised when every one was looking at me that after my set I was doing the Big Ron "Hoooo... Hoooo..." partly from pain partly as it stopped me from gagging... Lol

Was aiming for another set of squats but was so ****ed I moved on to leg press... Still feel sick and this was about 2pm... Lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> High reps are nasty on squats!
> 
> Done 180k x20 today and nearly vomited!
> 
> ...


180 x 20, fvck that.....thought I did good today getting 8 @165kg and nearly died at that lol

Haha some squat there, strength wasn't long coming back.

'Hoooo Hooo' PMSL ..must be done though!!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> 180 x 20, fvck that.....thought I did good today getting 8 @165kg and nearly died at that lol
> 
> Haha some squat there, strength wasn't long coming back.
> 
> 'Hoooo Hooo' PMSL ..must be done though!!!


Thought you were going for 170 today?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Fvck me mate the amount of reps is insane just looking at it. Congrats on the PB


Cheers mate. Hopefully there's still a bit more in the tank. Squats took 6min, me sitting on my **** going wtf took 30min.

My 120kgx4, five weeks back looks like its going to be annihilated next week:thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Thought you were going for 170 today?


Was mate but fvcked up and forget to pack my pre workout meal/shake, so was bl00dy starving during the workout so stuck to 165.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers mate. Hopefully there's still a bit more in the tank. Squats took 6min, me sitting on my **** going wtf took 30min.
> 
> My 120kgx4, five weeks back looks like its going to be annihilated next week:thumb:


You'll walk 120 mate.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Was just looking at Big Ron vids and come across this again...

Makes me lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

The hoooo at the beginning is what i must have sounded like post squat lol

Ron was a freak... Strong massive old freak!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Big Ron is just a genetic freak.....still awesome!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Was mate but fvcked up and forget to pack my pre workout meal/shake, so was bl00dy starving during the workout so stuck to 165.


Oh I was advised on here to take a load of glutamine before the squats. I think it worked!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Oh I was advised on here to take a load of glutamine before the squats. I think it worked!


I have 10g pre and post workout atm.

Why were you advised to take it before squats?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I think its increased energy for the joints or something. Loganators post in ginger bens journal from couple of days back

Actually its a week back!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I think its increased energy for the joints or something. Loganators post in ginger bens journal from couple of days back
> 
> Actually its a week back!


Never heard of that, any link handy?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sxbarnes said:


> I think its increased energy for the joints or something. Loganators post in ginger bens journal from couple of days back
> 
> Actually its a week back!


It doesn't really say more than that really. Actually stamina is the word used. Not on PC now so difficult to link


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> It doesn't really say more than that really. Actually stamina is the word used. Not on PC now so difficult to link


Its grand I was just being lazy!! I'll google it there


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

More old skool stuff on that other forum...

De Condensed Milk for extra cals, and MTC Oil for extra energy. Heard of these?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> More old skool stuff on that other forum...
> 
> De Condensed Milk for extra cals, and MTC Oil for extra energy. Heard of these?


Did ya mate.

My take is Condensed milk is sh1te, just a load of sugar really! But like MCT oil. Many benefits from MCT oils like coconut oil : good source of slow release energy, benefts for the cardiovascular system etc.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Did ya mate.
> 
> My take is Condensed milk is sh1te, just a load of sugar really! But like MCT oil. Many benefits from MCT oils like coconut oil : good source of slow release energy, benefts for the cardiovascular system etc.


Yea never even said the word Condensed Milk for 30 years! Probably llke those milkshakes in cans you get.... River Nourishment.

Just got two 500ml bottles of MCT, £8.68 each will see if it gives me a buzz! Never heard of it before


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea never even said the word Condensed Milk for 30 years! Probably llke those milkshakes in cans you get.... River Nourishment.
> 
> Just got two 500ml bottles of MCT, £8.68 each will see if it gives me a buzz! Never heard of it before


I know some people if training in the morning, add some to coffee pre workout. Tbh its just a fat at the end of the day so doubt there will be any buzz off it at all, more a prelonged release of energy.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> I know some people if training in the morning, add some to coffee pre workout. Tbh its just a fat at the end of the day so doubt there will be any buzz off it at all, more a prelonged release of energy.


Need all the energy I can get! :thumbup1:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Pull seesion done, very low volume but was fvcking tough. Feeling the effects off being on a cruise, doms seem to be getting worse too.

Anywho..

EZ Bar curls

EZ+40 x 7,4,1rp (up in weight)

Hammer curls

20's x 7,5,3 +2partial rp (up in weight)

Stretch 75secs

Deadlifts

185kg x 11 +1

200kg x 6+1 Had to take about 15secs breather to get the extra rep to beat last week in both sets.

Wide grip chins

16,9,5rp

Stretch +25kg x 60secs

10mins cardio and 15mins abs.

Must also weight myself tomorrow as keep on forgetting! Was 14st 8 sunday and tues was 14st 1 but was after drinking monday night so was dehydrated so want to see what it has levelled off at now.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Pull seesion done, very low volume but was fvcking tough. Feeling the effects off being on a cruise, doms seem to be getting worse too.
> 
> Anywho..
> 
> ...


All looks good matey. Hopefully that body weight will start increasing now. You've been in the 14st bracket for a while...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> All looks good matey. Hopefully that body weight will start increasing now. You've been in the 14st bracket for a while...


Not for the next few weeks any way mate, cals are down slighly while cruising to hopefully drop a bit of fat for the next blast. Strength for the most part still seems to be increasing, so long as this continues or doesn't drop I'm happy to drop some weight as it will only be water and fat.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Not for the next few weeks any way mate, cals are down slighly while cruising to hopefully drop a bit of fat for the next blast. Strength for the most part still seems to be increasing, so long as this continues or doesn't drop I'm happy to drop some weight as it will only be water and fat.


Sounds good mate. Weights are deffo increasing! :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Legs

Leg Press Calf raises

280kg x 10,,7,5 rp

Leg Curls

125 (stack) x 12,6,4rp

Ham stretch

30's x 70secs

Squats

165kg x 10

100kg x 20

Quad stretch

Legs are starting to ache already, recovery just ain't what it is when on cycle! Up reps in everything and weight on calf raises so good session.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Push yesterday-105kg on incline smiths for 8,3,2rp just! Swapping gym now as going back to uni so smiths press will be swapped for something else from now on. EZ upright rows got Bar +50kg x 8,5,4 and fell on my @rse after that lol Skull went terrible got 13reps on workset and got 21 last time so dropped down to get the reps.

Pull today

EZ bar curls

EZ+40 x 8,4,3rp

Stretch 75secs

DB hammer curls

22's x 8,5,4rp

Stretch 75secs

Deadlifts

190 x 10

200x 6

Wide grip chins

+10kg x 10,5,2rp

Stretch

Weight is down now to 14st, takes so long to get it up then bamm well over half a stone gone in a week and a half


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Push yesterday-105kg on incline smiths for 8,3,2rp just! Swapping gym now as going back to uni so smiths press will be swapped for something else from now on. EZ upright rows got Bar +50kg x 8,5,4 and fell on my @rse after that lol Skull went terrible got 13reps on workset and got 21 last time so dropped down to get the reps.
> 
> Pull today
> 
> ...


How comes the weight loss mate??? You cruising again?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

bail said:


> How comes the weight loss mate??? You cruising again?


Yeah week and a half in. Strength is going up slightly so not too bad and eod pinning was a ball ache lol Short cruise for 4ish weeks then back on 

And went out last week, got absolutly fvcked and woke up 7lbs lighter lol So its just water and glycogen mostly.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Yeah week and a half in. Strength is going up slightly so not too bad and eod pinning was a ball ache lol Short cruise for 4ish weeks then back on
> 
> And went out last week, got absolutly fvcked and woke up 7lbs lighter lol So its just water and glycogen mostly.


I quite like cruising man Having a break off pinning, and not being a sex pest with my misses haha, your training staying the same??


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Thought you were up over a stone on the blast?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

bail said:


> I quite like cruising man Having a break off pinning, and not being a sex pest with my misses haha, your training staying the same??


Sex drive is still fairly high, was on long ester test so still plenty left 

Nah volume is cut way back now while cruising.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Thought you were up over a stone on the blast?


Ya started the blast at 186ish lbs got to like 209 and sitting now at 200 give or take.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Squat watch...

100kg x 30 , PB

110kg x 20 , PB

120kg x 14 , PB (cos not done 120 yet!)

So 110,120,130 next week. There is a pattern appearing! :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Squat watch...
> 
> 100kg x 30 , PB
> 
> ...


Looks easy.........lol

Who am i kiddin, it sounds horrible and probaly is.

What else do you do after that? I'd be fairly fooked after that much volume.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Iv started doing higher rep stuff...

Today I did

After warming up with 4-5 sets

180kx 17 (poor for me but felt sick)

180kx 8

Leg press

10

10

20,10,7 rp

Felt so sick I ****ed off after that lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Iv started doing higher rep stuff...
> 
> Today I did
> 
> ...


Man up to fvck lol

Actually kinda like high rep leg press cos i'd be sitting on my @rse but squats are a killer.

What depth do you hit with squats?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Man up to fvck lol
> 
> Actually kinda like high rep leg press cos i'd be sitting on my @rse but squats are a killer.
> 
> What depth do you hit with squats?


What depth do I hit on squats?

What kinda question is that?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> What depth do I hit on squats?
> 
> What kinda question is that?


Oh ya forgot your a short cvnt....so about 3 inches rom ya lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Oh ya forgot your a short cvnt....so about 3 inches rom ya lol


Well how ever deep it is I bellow par...

Maybe if feet are closer to par...

But always deep


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Well how ever deep it is I bellow par...
> 
> Maybe if feet are closer to par...
> 
> But always deep


Wasn't doubting at all...

Seen you old vids, impressive lifts.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> Wasn't doubting at all...
> 
> Seen you old vids, impressive lifts.


Didn't think you were...

Its just if it aint par it ain't a squat... Lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Got back to you ****ers!

Love you both. Happy with mine today. Probably could have gott a few more out i reckon.

really feel strong in the hams two days after on these. so will keep going . What do you reckon jim? Am gonna get to the poiint of no continue at s:thumbme point.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> Didn't think you were...
> 
> Its just if it aint par it ain't a squat... Lol


spot on Jim. You got any vids on your squats. Cos I ve gotta do 30x130 next week!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Got back to you ****ers!
> 
> Love you both. Happy with mine today. Probably could have gott a few more out i reckon.
> 
> really feel strong in the hams two days after on these. so will keep going . What do you reckon jim? Am gonna get to the poiint of no continue at s:thumbme point.


Ay? Lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> spot on Jim. You got any vids on your squats. Cos I ve gotta do 30x130 next week!


Not sure mate...

There were some floating about on YouTube but not done any vids is about a yr or so...

Can't remember my account name any more lol

Will try n get some up in the new yr


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> Not sure mate...
> 
> There were some floating about on YouTube but not done any vids is about a yr or so...
> 
> ...


Must have a laugh with them then!!!! :thumb: Many thanks mate you are top banana


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Looks easy.........lol
> 
> Who am i kiddin, it sounds horrible and probaly is.
> 
> What else do you do after that? I'd be fairly fooked after that much volume.


ta m,ate. Yea loads of breathing after for 10 mins then light weights mainly. Did Sumo deadlifts for 70kgx3 but lower back went before legs did. Am building those abductor???? muscles up. was always crap at cycling....


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Leg day

Toe Press

Can't remember but up in weight

Seated leg curl

Workset - Stack x 12,6,3 +partials

Ham stretch

32'5s x 55secs

Squats

170kg x 7

105 x 22...horrible!

Quad stretch

60secs +30secs

Bit of abs

Great session all in all, bailed out on 8th rep of squats, didn't feel too confident without a spotter. Will have a training partner from next week on thank fvck!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Leg day
> 
> Toe Press
> 
> ...


yay 170kg!! :beer:

105 x22 great aren't they:thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> Not sure mate...
> 
> There were some floating about on YouTube but not done any vids is about a yr or so...
> 
> ...


think i found ya.....

http://www.youtube.com/user/JimBig1987?feature=watch


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> think i found ya.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/JimBig1987?feature=watch


Yea that's my 1st one...

Have all diff accounts etc...

Should be another 2 accounts floating about...

Lots of that stuff is very old... 2010-2011?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Looking over some of them and was quite embarrassed but then again I guess it shows how far Iv come...

My form and size have both improved massively since them vids


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> yay 170kg!! :beer:
> 
> 105 x22 great aren't they:thumb:


there great at the finish to just finish you off ha......i was fvcked after that set, lactic acid after the 12th rep was something else lol


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Push from yesterday

Incline Db Press

Workset 42'5kg's x 11,4,1 rp

Fly stretch

20kg's x 55secs

EZ upright rows

Workset EZ+55 x 8,3,2

Delt stretch 75secs

Skull dead stop on floor

EZ+30 x 20

Tri Stretch

EZ+10kg x 65secs


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Push from yesterday
> 
> Incline Db Press
> 
> ...


Back to the low vol workouts?? How's your weight holding now??


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

bail said:


> Back to the low vol workouts?? How's your weight holding now??


Yeah on low volume while cruising. Liking it actually atm, squats are going up but deads seem to be a stop!

Weight is around 90kg, will weight again in the morning.Funny enough on non training days like today I have only one meal with carbs apart from veg and don't find it difficult at all.

Seem your pics earlier, from the way you were going on and saying you were cheating too often I expected you to be a lot fatter lol Good size on you mate and your condition isn't too bad at all for your weight.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Yeah on low volume while cruising. Liking it actually atm, squats are going up but deads seem to be a stop!
> 
> Weight is around 90kg, will weight again in the morning.Funny enough on non training days like today I have only one meal with carbs apart from veg and don't find it difficult at all.
> 
> Seem your pics earlier, from the way you were going on and saying you were cheating too often I expected you to be a lot fatter lol Good size on you mate and your condition isn't too bad at all for your weight.


Think you get used to the lower carbs for def , I have them in most meals cut the fats down on non training days and carbs a little (gotta keep some on cause of work)

Yeah think it's quite a nice change for a month means you can get really focus on the intensity, knowing you haven't gotta do a loada sets after, so weight holding nicely then??, must have been a initial drop in water weight

Haha yeah I'm in okay condition just does to show I should be really lean haha, hitting diet well now tho Xmas day and boxing relaxed rest of the time keep it strict


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

bail said:


> Think you get used to the lower carbs for def , I have them in most meals cut the fats down on non training days and carbs a little (gotta keep some on cause of work)
> 
> Yeah think it's quite a nice change for a month means you can get really focus on the intensity, knowing you haven't gotta do a loada sets after, so weight holding nicely then??, must have been a initial drop in water weight
> 
> Haha yeah I'm in okay condition just does to show I should be really lean haha, hitting diet well now tho Xmas day and boxing relaxed rest of the time keep it strict


Yeah true, apart from training i don't do much else physical wise bar a bit of farming so not using much energy I guess.

Ya want a 4 plate squat, so close. So long as I can keep progressing be it on reps or weight on the compounds during this cruise Im more than happy. dropped half a st on day two of the new diet, just water weight, but seems to be holding now in and around this. Trying to add in some cardio now, 20mins after training to improve condition for next blast but its so boring haha

So easy to follow a diet at work in a routine, then days off......

Pretty much the same as myself, off diet them days but then back on diet expect the odd night out here and there around the new year.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Yeah true, apart from training i don't do much else physical wise bar a bit of farming so not using much energy I guess.
> 
> Ya want a 4 plate squat, so close. So long as I can keep progressing be it on reps or weight on the compounds during this cruise Im more than happy. dropped half a st on day two of the new diet, just water weight, but seems to be holding now in and around this. Trying to add in some cardio now, 20mins after training to improve condition for next blast but its so boring haha
> 
> ...


Have you spoken to Jim bout the cardio pwo?? Cause if your having a lot carbs intra workout i woulda thought cause of your natty slin release your not in a very fat burning state?? Maybe best to do ore breakie, yeah you'll def hit that especially when you only do 2 exercises on legs you know you can go all out on squats and they'll be a chance you can still walk the next day lol, that's what I struggle with at work easy I'm eating outta tuper wear in the lorry while they go caf, at home so easy to stray from the diet with food just right their lol, but getting a lot better now, do you find your appetite goes up when you cruise??


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yea Im the same with appetite on cruise or when off...

There are a few things that seem to fck my appetite... Tren, orals, too much water retention...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

bail said:


> Have you spoken to Jim bout the cardio pwo?? Cause if your having a lot carbs intra workout i woulda thought cause of your natty slin release your not in a very fat burning state?? Maybe best to do ore breakie, yeah you'll def hit that especially when you only do 2 exercises on legs you know you can go all out on squats and they'll be a chance you can still walk the next day lol, that's what I struggle with at work easy I'm eating outta tuper wear in the lorry while they go caf, at home so easy to stray from the diet with food just right their lol, but getting a lot better now, do you find your appetite goes up when you cruise??


Yeah I have he says its fine, not having any carbs intra workout atm. Its just 15/20mins just to kill time really while I wait for my training partner to finish up (different training program). Haha doms seem to be a lot worse now on a cruise even with less volume, calves are killing me lol Ya appetite is fine tbh has dropped through as on cycle I know I would be starving eating just this but am still hungry at times and could easily eat twice as much.



big_jim_87 said:


> Yea Im the same with appetite on cruise or when off...
> 
> There are a few things that seem to fck my appetite... Tren, orals, too much water retention...


Too much water retention and I just stand carbs for some reason make me as lathergic as fvck. Other than that my appeptite always is up on cylce, just hate the heartburn from tren, deca at times.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Pull seeson

EZ bar curls

EZ+42.5 x7,4,2 rp

DB Hammer curls

22.5kg's x 7,4,3rp

Bicep stretch x 80secs

Deadlifts

190kg x 11

200kg x 7

Wide grip chins

+10 x 9,5,2rp

Lat stretch +10kg

Did some traps then as my brother was doing them.

Great seesion, delighted with deadlifts, the 200kg felt good and strong.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Pull seeson
> 
> EZ bar curls
> 
> ...


Great strength of those deads mate smashing it at 90 kg especially


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Agree on them deads!

Nice weight at your weight!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

bail said:


> Great strength of those deads mate smashing it at 90 kg especially





big_jim_87 said:


> Agree on them deads!
> 
> Nice weight at your weight!


Cheerrs lads, would love 220kg at this weight but not likey on this cruise and weight will go back up on cycle.

So anyway legs today, Squats p1ssed me off as only got 6 at 170kg, down a rep from last time. So decided to try 180kg and got 3, happy with this but am noticing that my knees are starting to hurt on my working sets. Think I recorded the working sets, so will see. then dropped weight to 105 and got 24 and nearly passed out lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Cheerrs lads, would love 220kg at this weight but not likey on this cruise and weight will go back up on cycle.
> 
> So anyway legs today, Squats p1ssed me off as only got 6 at 170kg, down a rep from last time. So decided to try 180kg and got 3, happy with this but am noticing that my knees are starting to hurt on my working sets. Think I recorded the working sets, so will see. then dropped weight to 105 and got 24 and nearly passed out lol


Like the 24x105! Didn't you last do legs Friday? Probably not completely recovered??


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Like the 24x105! Didn't you last do legs Friday? Probably not completely recovered??


Yeah was last friday I think. Ah plently of time imo to recover, volume is low and still at bit of test floating around in me. Lower cals is probaly the killer now but I'll live with that for the time being.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Yeah was last friday I think. Ah plently of time imo to recover, volume is low and still at bit of test floating around in me. Lower cals is probaly the killer now but I'll live with that for the time being.


Always give 6-7 days rest for legs myself. But you've gotta fit it in when you can at the Mo. Wouldn't get too pi55ed off mate


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Always give 6-7 days rest for legs myself. But you've gotta fit it in when you can at the Mo. Wouldn't get too pi55ed off mate


It's just the split i am on atm, PPLP and so on. I'm over it now lol quads and @rse are a bit sore already!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> It's just the split i am on atm, PPLP and so on. I'm over it now lol quads and @rse are a bit sore already!!


Thank god for that! Haha


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Galaxy said:


> Cheerrs lads, would love 220kg at this weight but not likey on this cruise and weight will go back up on cycle.
> 
> So anyway legs today, Squats p1ssed me off as only got 6 at 170kg, down a rep from last time. So decided to try 180kg and got 3, happy with this but am noticing that my knees are starting to hurt on my working sets. Think I recorded the working sets, so will see. then dropped weight to 105 and got 24 and nearly passed out lol


I noticed this soon as I get close to the 180-200 Mark knees ache like anything why I'm Tryna keep it to 140 and just work on form until I have to go up,

Never know a 220 dead could be on the cards especially while your vol is right down


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

bail said:


> I noticed this soon as I get close to the 180-200 Mark knees ache like anything why I'm Tryna keep it to 140 and just work on form until I have to go up,
> 
> Never know a 220 dead could be on the cards especially while your vol is right down


Yeah knees were perfect warming up on 60 , 100, 140 then hit 170-180 and started to feel it.

Hopefully, will aim for it anyway, don't get it then fvck it lol Would be great though to get that lift before back on cycle.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Push session today as might be going on the p1ss tonight, not sure yet. Great session, strength is still going up.

Incline db press

workset 45's x 11,5,3 up in weight and reps 

Fly stretch

20kg db's x 60secs

EZ upright rows

Workset EZ+55 x 8,5,4

Delt stretch

85secs

Dead stop EZ bar skull

EZ + 40 x 18 (widow maker)

Tri stretch

65secs

Cable crunches

4 sets up to stack x 20, 20

Hanging leg raises

10,8,8


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Push session today as might be going on the p1ss tonight, not sure yet. Great session, strength is still going up.
> 
> Incline db press
> 
> ...


Glad you got a sess in mate. I'm egging for tomorrow. Drinking all over now!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Glad you got a sess in mate. I'm egging for tomorrow. Drinking all over now!


Yeah there was actually a good crowd ( well for the day that it is) training today. Still have new years


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Awesome Pull session I must say, got sick after the second set of deads but nothing came out lol

EZ Bar curls

Workset EZ+42.5kg x 7,4,3rp

Hammer Curls

22.5's x 9,6,4rp

Bicep stretch

Deadlifts

Workset 1 - 200kg x 10

Workset 2 - 210kg x 6.......dying lol

Wide grip chins

BW + 10kg x 9,4,1, BW x3 rp

Hanging lat stretch

+10kg x 80secs

Did some rear delts on the pec deck to finish up.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Awesome Pull session I must say, got sick after the second set of deads but nothing came out lol
> 
> EZ Bar curls
> 
> ...


Nice one! That lat stretch is about 70 secs more than I can do! :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one! That lat stretch is about 70 secs more than I can do! :thumb:


Love it, just get the weight back up on it now.

Back training now yourself?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Love it, just get the weight back up on it now.
> 
> Back training now yourself?


Yeah always have been. Stats aren't much cop though. Starting from a low base so don't post em.

Bent over rows, lat pulldowns, DB pullovers, T bar rows, Meadows rows and a couple of cables normally...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yeah always have been. Stats aren't much cop though. Starting from a low base so don't post em.
> 
> Bent over rows, lat pulldowns, DB pullovers, T bar rows, Meadows rows and a couple of cables normally...


Sounds good, lots of volume there, I.d drop a row or two personally. Meadow rows are great though.

Should get a journal up, comp one is dead...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Sounds good, lots of volume there, I.d drop a row or two personally. Meadow rows are great though.
> 
> Should get a journal up, comp one is dead...


Yea, might get a journal up. We'll see:thumbup1:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Everything looks good mate!!!

I havnt trained in over a week now, off cycle for what must be nearly 4 weeks. And right Achilles' tendon is absolutely fcuked some how. Been about 8 days since I last done legs and it's been fine untill yesterday morning. This morning can barely walk on my right foot now and it's swelled like a balloon so got ice on it. Fcuking typical. My body is just pathetic everything just keeps getting niggles. Taken the week off diet aswel just eating crap non stop. Can't wait to get back to it 2nd January.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Everything looks good mate!!!
> 
> I havnt trained in over a week now, off cycle for what must be nearly 4 weeks. And right Achilles' tendon is absolutely fcuked some how. Been about 8 days since I last done legs and it's been fine untill yesterday morning. This morning can barely walk on my right foot now and it's swelled like a balloon so got ice on it. Fcuking typical. My body is just pathetic everything just keeps getting niggles. Taken the week off diet aswel just eating crap non stop. Can't wait to get back to it 2nd January.


Bloody hell its one thing after another with you supra. Hope it sorts itself soon mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Bloody hell its one thing after another with you supra. Hope it sorts itself soon mate


I know it's mad mate. I don't remember doing anything what so ever to hurt it!! That's the annoying thing. Zopi couldn't even keep me asleep last night because of the pain from it. Legs will have to take a back seat for a while until it recovers fully.  . Was just in PB territory on leg press too.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> I know it's mad mate. I don't remember doing anything what so ever to hurt it!! That's the annoying thing. Zopi couldn't even keep me asleep last night because of the pain from it. Legs will have to take a back seat for a while until it recovers fully.  . Was just in PB territory on leg press too.


So jut chest and biceps for you then...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> So jut chest and biceps for you then...


Looking that way mate. Nice start to the new year. It may heal quick. Will see. I've currently got the frozen mushy peas strapped to it lol.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Looking that way mate. Nice start to the new year. It may heal quick. Will see. I've currently got the frozen mushy peas strapped to it lol.


Haha. Can't beat mushy peas


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Everything looks good mate!!!
> 
> I havnt trained in over a week now, off cycle for what must be nearly 4 weeks. And right Achilles' tendon is absolutely fcuked some how. Been about 8 days since I last done legs and it's been fine untill yesterday morning. This morning can barely walk on my right foot now and it's swelled like a balloon so got ice on it. Fcuking typical. My body is just pathetic everything just keeps getting niggles. Taken the week off diet aswel just eating crap non stop. Can't wait to get back to it 2nd January.


Yeah everthing is grand tbh.

Ah Jeeesus!! How'd you mange to do that now? Sounds painfull and annoying. Plantly on time now to focus an bring your chest up but should surely be right by then!! NO training , no AAs,, sh1t diet.........yeah you must feel like [email protected] Good motivation to get on top of EVERYTHING so jan the 2nd.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I know it's mad mate. I don't remember doing anything what so ever to hurt it!! That's the annoying thing. Zopi couldn't even keep me asleep last night because of the pain from it. Legs will have to take a back seat for a while until it recovers fully.  . Was just in PB territory on leg press too.


As I said why not drop the zopi's as they seem to do nothing for you lately?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Galaxy said:


> As I said why not drop the zopi's as they seem to do nothing for you lately?


I keep saying I'm going to then I lay getting p1ssed off for over an hour because I cannot switch off so I just get up and take one. I can drop off in 20 minutes easily then but still disrupted sleep. Just not as bad as without the zopi.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> I keep saying I'm going to then I lay getting p1ssed off for over an hour because I cannot switch off so I just get up and take one. I can drop off in 20 minutes easily then but still disrupted sleep. Just not as bad as without the zopi.


Fair enough, some sleep is beter than none.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Legs today so, strength is still goin up just. Squats workset hit 170kg x8 then 110 x 15,5rp.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Legs today so, strength is still goin up just. Squats workset hit 170kg x8 then 110 x 15,5rp.


Nice 180kg soon mate:thumb:!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Just done my squats...

110kg x 25

120kg x 20

130kg x 13.

So all good. Should see 110kg x 30 in two weeks maybe??

Bought a new Shrek belt and some stripey knee sleeves from strength shop. No clicking knees or lower back pain. I know that brick wall is out there but I don't know when I'm gonna hit it! :thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Just done my squats...
> 
> 110kg x 25
> 
> ...


Looks good mate. Only 5reps....blast it out next session  .


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Push

Incl DB press

47.5's x8,4,1rp

Fly stretch

20's x 70secs

Wide grip EZ upright row

EZ+50 x 8,5,3rp

Delt stretch

80secs

Dead stop skull

EZ+40kg x 20 (widow maker)

Tri stretch


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Looks good mate. Only 5reps....blast it out next session  .


Yea did 110x19, before the first RP so its likely. gym was packed today too which didn't help.

Whats this Fly stretch 20x70secs, a DC stretch??


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea did 110x19, before the first RP so its likely. gym was packed today too which didn't help.
> 
> Whats this Fly stretch 20x70secs, a DC stretch??


Exactly, fight through the burn. How many rps do you take in total? Usual 'crowd' at my gym today..........2 of us lol

Yep, all the stretches are DC. Bl00dy painfull too.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Exactly, fight through the burn. How many rps do you take in total? Usual 'crowd' at my gym today..........2 of us lol
> 
> Yep, all the stretches are DC. Bl00dy painfull too.


Just 2 RPs per set. Usually get another 6-10 out. Notice you took 5. Maybe thats too many.

Gotta start that DC stuff. New Year maybe?? :surrender:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Just 2 RPs per set. Usually get another 6-10 out. Notice you took 5. Maybe thats too many.
> 
> Gotta start that DC stuff. New Year maybe?? :surrender:


Took 5 what?

Ya dc stretches are great, awesome pump from them lots of blood flow but hurt like no tomorrow!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Legs today so, strength is still goin up just. Squats workset hit 170kg x8 then 110 x 15,5rp.


5 RPs ??

Yea will get on the DC stretches:thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> 5 RPs ??
> 
> Yea will get on the DC stretches:thumb:


God no!! 15,5rp means 15reps 15secs 5 reps so 20 reps total. Rp just means it was a rp set.

Do


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> God no!! 15,5rp means 15reps 15secs 5 reps so 20 reps total. Rp just means it was a rp set.
> 
> Do


aah that sounds better:thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Pull session today, didn't have much of a hangover, just tried. So downed so stims 

Dropped the weight on biceps and did higher reps

Just worksets below

Ez bar +30 x 14,8.4 rest pause

Db hammer curls

20kg.s x 14,7,4 rest pause

Stretch

85seconds

Deadlifts

200x 10

215 x 5

Wide grip chins

Bw + 10 x 10,5,bw x 10 rest pause

15mins cardio

And dead!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

High Rep squats

110kg x 28

120kg x 21

130kg x 15

So looks like 110kgx30 is on the cards next week!

Am "competing" in the 20 Week Challenge on some other forum, after that I'll be on a massive cut for Summer and will log that on here I think...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> High Rep squats
> 
> 110kg x 28
> 
> ...


Impressive mate, I'd be gone after the first set lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Impressive mate, I'd be gone after the first set lol


Its really not that difficult mate, I only put average effort in! :thumbup1:

What I find interesting is how the reps stay virtually static despite the increased weight.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

OOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKK!! Havn't updated in ages as been fairly hectic been back to college.

Anywho weighting now at about 88-90kg.

Training is still going good, strength is still going up for the most part so can't complain on a cruise..

200kg DL x 11 then 220kg x 6

170kg Squat x 8

170kg squat x 6....with knee wraps.......fvcked up putting them on lmao

Incl Db press 50's x 8,2,1

DB press was harder than expected, they got new dbs in the gym and all have fat bar handles which is a b1tch!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOKKKKKK!! Havn't updated in ages as been fairly hectic been back to college.
> 
> Anywho weighting now at about 88-90kg.
> 
> ...


Bloody lazy students! Haha:thumb:

Good . Those 170kg squats are now a stable part of your routine:thumbup1: I wrap up my knees a good hour before training btw. Keeps em nice and warm especially at this time of year


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Bloody lazy students! Haha:thumb:
> 
> Good . Those 170kg squats are now a stable part of your routine:thumbup1: I wrap up my knees a good hour before training btw. Keeps em nice and warm especially at this time of year


Hey!! being a student is stressfull 

Yeah seem to be at 170 for a while now, need to get past it, would like a 180kg squat at my current weight!!

An Hr!! I am just using them on my workset (topset). Knee wraps on for an hour and all blood circulatin would be cut off! lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Hey!! being a student is stressfull
> 
> Yeah seem to be at 170 for a while now, need to get past it, would like a 180kg squat at my current weight!!
> 
> An Hr!! I am just using them on my workset (topset). Knee wraps on for an hour and all blood circulatin would be cut off! lol


You studying anything interesting mate??

Yea you're right about the blood circulation. Got a 25min walk to my gym anyway and the knee wraps are a pig to put on so I do em at home. Still doesn't seem to hinder me though.

Anyway smash 180 next week:thumb:


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> You studying anything interesting mate??
> 
> Yea you're right about the blood circulation. Got a 25min walk to my gym anyway and the knee wraps are a pig to put on so I do em at home. Still doesn't seem to hinder me though.
> 
> Anyway smash 180 next week:thumb:


Biological sciences with physics and education.....some parts are interesting and the rest is sh1te!!

When I had them on I could bearing bend my kknee!

I'd say I'll stick with 170 till I hit 10+ otherwise form would prob go to sh1t lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Bloody lazy students! Haha:thumb:
> 
> Good . Those 170kg squats are now a stable part of your routine:thumbup1: I wrap up my knees a good hour before training btw. Keeps em nice and warm especially at this time of year


Tightly with proper wraps?

As soon as I put mine on tight for leg press I cannot wait to get them off as no blood in calves or feet lol.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

If you have wraps on 1hr pre training and with 25min walk let me assure you they are not wrapped right and will offer no real knee protection.

Unless you have sleeves and they are diff as the main reason i use them is joint warmth.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

When I put them on I can barely walk a few steps, most uncomfortable things ever..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> If you have wraps on 1hr pre training and with 25min walk let me assure you they are not wrapped right and will offer no real knee protection.
> 
> Unless you have sleeves and they are diff as the main reason i use them is joint warmth.


I thought this. I walk basically like I've sh1t myself when I have them on (I probably have if it's post leg press working sets) and blood flow is terrible and it's a massive rush to rag them off after the set.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Galaxy said:


> When I put them on I can barely walk a few steps, most uncomfortable things ever..





Suprakill4 said:


> I thought this. I walk basically like I've sh1t myself when I have them on (I probably have if it's post leg press working sets) and blood flow is terrible and it's a massive rush to rag them off after the set.


I dnt think Im quite as bad as this but yea its difficult to walk properly and i want them off asap.

My knees are poo so i wraps from 3plates up but take off in between sets... Couldn't leave em on lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> If you have wraps on 1hr pre training and with 25min walk let me assure you they are not wrapped right and will offer no real knee protection.
> 
> Unless you have sleeves and they are diff as the main reason i use them is joint warmth.


Yea these are heavy duty sleeves. can still feel pain in my left knee without em...

The Tommy Kondos are like rubber, but are difficult to put on. Just got these stripey ones from Strength Shop over Christmas...https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-triple-ply-odin-knee-sleeves.html


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> I thought this. I walk basically like I've sh1t myself when I have them on (I probably have if it's post leg press working sets) and blood flow is terrible and it's a massive rush to rag them off after the set.


I always walk like I've sh1t myself! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> I always walk like I've sh1t myself! :thumb:


Not a bad thing mate. Means you must have good legs. I always walk like I've sh1t myself cos usually I have lol. My mum even bought me a sticker for the back window in car saying "I'm speeding because I'm desperate for a poo" lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea these are heavy duty sleeves. can still feel pain in my left knee without em...
> 
> The Tommy Kondos are like rubber, but are difficult to put on. Just got these stripey ones from Strength Shop over Christmas...https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/knee-sleeves/strengthshop-triple-ply-odin-knee-sleeves.html


How do you rate these compared to very tightly wrapped knees mate??? They look much more convenient just to pull on as wrapping takes a while and the first legs blood deprived by the time I wrap the second.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> How do you rate these compared to very tightly wrapped knees mate??? They look much more convenient just to pull on as wrapping takes a while and the first legs blood deprived by the time I wrap the second.


Yea I prefer these. Not used wraps for years tbh, but they are pricey. Basically my left knee is fcuked so I need to give it as much support as possible. Cheaper sleeves are not an option for me. I put the stripey ones on then sat at the computer. Had pins & needles within five mins, but they went away as so as I got up. Think you just need to be active with them on...

BTW, took a 4XL!! in knee size!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea I prefer these. Not used wraps for years tbh, but they are pricey. Basically my left knee is fcuked so I need to give it as much support as possible. Cheaper sleeves are not an option for me. I put the stripey ones on then sat at the computer. Had pins & needles within five mins, but they went away as so as I got up. Think you just need to be active with them on...
> 
> BTW, took a 4XL!! in knee size!


I'm always skint but for me something that is going to prevent further injury cannot have a price too high. These look good so I'm tempted to buy some when payday comes around. Very rare I treat myself lol.

I have very narrow knees which I thinks why my tear drop hangs out so much as legs dimensionally are not even big. It's legs today so mine will be seriously wrapped tight. Would love a PB but I'm pretty poorly at the minute. Everywhere aches, my skins really sensitive to touch. But of flu I reckon. Missus on placement so brings back all the lovely bugs and diseases to me!!!! Selfish cow.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> I'm always skint but for me something that is going to prevent further injury cannot have a price too high. These look good so I'm tempted to buy some when payday comes around. Very rare I treat myself lol.
> 
> I have very narrow knees which I thinks why my tear drop hangs out so much as legs dimensionally are not even big. It's legs today so mine will be seriously wrapped tight. Would love a PB but I'm pretty poorly at the minute. Everywhere aches, my skins really sensitive to touch. But of flu I reckon. Missus on placement so brings back all the lovely bugs and diseases to me!!!! Selfish cow.


haha. Yea I treated myself over Christmas. Those knee sleeves and a Schiek belt (£44!) As you say anything that prevents injury is worth it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> haha. Yea I treated myself over Christmas. Those knee sleeves and a Schiek belt (£44!) As you say anything that prevents injury is worth it


I don't wear a belt because last time it nipped my stomach really bad mid set and nearly failed on leg press as lost focus.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> I don't wear a belt because last time it nipped my stomach really bad mid set and nearly failed on leg press as lost focus.


Can't say I like it, but need it for my lower back which plays up sometimes


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Week off squats last week due to being ****ed at the Frimley Green Darts....

20th January 2014

High rep squats at local gym , not normal gym. Weights were everywhere and I couldn't count so did 120 instead of 110 first!!

120kg x 23

110kg x 20

130kg x 13

Not the best but will be back on it next week....


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Week off squats last week due to being ****ed at the Frimley Green Darts....
> 
> 20th January 2014
> 
> ...


Get back into it now and will start going up again


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

sxbarnes said:


> Week off squats last week due to being ****ed at the Frimley Green Darts....
> 
> 20th January 2014
> 
> ...


Who's journal is this again? Lol


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> Who's journal is this again? Lol


Haha. It'll all go quiet here now I've started my own...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/254082-sxbarnes-high-rep-squat-log.html


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Get back into it now and will start going up again


Ta mate. I WANT that 30x110kg on Sunday! :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> Ta mate. I WANT that 30x110kg on Sunday! :thumb:


Smash it. And we want a video of you doing 31 reps .just so the weight knows it just been fcuking owned.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Suprakill4 said:


> Smash it. And we want a video of you doing 31 reps .just so the weight knows it just been fcuking owned.


That'll be nice. Trying to work out where i can put the phone... :thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

sxbarnes said:


> That'll be nice. Trying to work out where i can put the phone... :thumb:


Stack some plates and put it on that lol. I want a shout out too.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Zzzz. Where are ya?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Zzzz. Where are ya?


Still about mate, reading a few journals, just not posting much..........too much of the same ol ****e really on this place!!

How're things with yourself? Still waiting to see a vid in your journal


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Galaxy said:


> Still about mate, reading a few journals, just not posting much..........too much of the same ol ****e really on this place!!
> 
> How're things with yourself? Still waiting to see a vid in your journal


Yea thats what did from 2005-2012!  Will have another go at the vid on Friday providing the phone doesn't fall over again. You can give me sh1t then.

Getting a bit more serious about training now hopefully I can chuck on some good size before Summer


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea thats what did from 2005-2012!  Will have another go at the vid on Friday providing the phone doesn't fall over again. You can give me sh1t then.
> 
> Getting a bit more serious about training now hopefully I can chuck on some good size before Summer


Sounds good mate, will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Any progress mate. Any pics? :thumbup1:


----------

